# ||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 8th, 2015 |||



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 8th, 2015 |||


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi All,

Starting this thread for individuals who are Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on May 8, 2015.

Kindly join in


EOI = 27th March with 60 point as a computer Engineer


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Count me in 
Hopefully we'll get invited next round ^^


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi..
for software engineer...with 60 points


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

really dishearten.... thought of getting it this time... do you think there will be a window in May too??


----------



## serch (Apr 23, 2015)

*Serch*

Hi,

EOI = 15th April with 60 points a Mech Engineer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm in!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

No need to get sad,,
I think, less than 100 will be there in May 8





geets said:


> really dishearten.... thought of getting it this time... do you think there will be a window in May too??


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

I am in. Hope there are a few openings left for 2613 for 8 May round... Though the chances of getting selection in next round for 60 pointers is quite low.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

dont know.. if we see the stats, last time cut off was 12 march and this time it will be 20 march... if we go by this then i have applied on 15th April. This means i will miss many more months 


ishugarg said:


> No need to get sad,,
> I think, less than 100 will be there in May 8


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hopefully will get it


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am in!!

60 points, submitted on aprill 22 2015.


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> ||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 8th, 2015 |||


Is this thread only for 189 Visa?


----------



## rajayasir (Feb 13, 2015)

I am also hopeful
EOI with 60 points on 31st March 2015


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm in 

EOI with 60 points, submitted on 23rd April 2015


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

count me in 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - 189, 190

SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)

189 EOI submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
ACS - 16/02/2015
PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)

Awaiting invitation


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

I am in...

But don't think I will receive invitation this year....


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mechanical Engineer
EOI submitted on 1st April 15
60 points
Finger Crossed


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

do any body has idea about 489 visa.... I have 65 points


----------



## Cherry ripe (Apr 15, 2015)

60 Points, eoi submitted on 17/4

Fingers crossed


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

geets said:


> dont know.. if we see the stats, last time cut off was 12 march and this time it will be 20 march... if we go by this then i have applied on 15th April. This means i will miss many more months


Hi Geets,

Try to give a PTE-A test and get a score of 78+ to get an extra 10 points. The results are in 24 hours usually. This would boost you to a score of 70 for Software Developers where you stand a better chance as the occupation ceiling is almost over. For 190 however this does not matter.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Cherry ripe said:


> 60 Points, eoi submitted on 17/4
> 
> Fingers crossed


What is your Skill code ?

Signature please


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

ikrammd said:


> Hi Geets,
> 
> Try to give a PTE-A test and get a score of 78+ to get an extra 10 points. The results are in 24 hours usually. This would boost you to a score of 70 for Software Developers where you stand a better chance as the occupation ceiling is almost over. For 190 however this does not matter.


yeah thats the only option to get it in first round in July.. got enough time to study..


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*hey guys, you never know we could still get invitation today*..so keep praying.. even skillselect is not updated.. Hope for best....


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Is this thread only for 189 Visa?


Hi Rohit,

189 and 489 I must say as 190 is state sponsored and no way affected by occupation ceiling.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

rajayasir said:


> I am also hopeful
> EOI with 60 points on 31st March 2015


Hi,

You if you've submitted 31st March you've crossed 2 invitation rounds. Can we know your SOL code ?

Update your signature please.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

what are the chances of getting invitation for 489 family sponsorship with 65 points.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> what are the chances of getting invitation for 489 family sponsorship with 65 points.


Hi Raman,

For 489 what we can see is that only 200 invites are out per month

###########

A maximum of 200 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas will be issued as part of the April 2015 invitation round. The number of invites issued for subclass 489 in this and future rounds will be determined by the skilled migration programme to address Australia's economic needs.

Note: This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.

###########

Visa subclass	ACT	NSW	NT	Qld	SA	Tas.	Vic.	WA	Total
Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa	32	83	11	45	113	10	149	39	482
Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

0	133	21	28	21	2	1	4	210
Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa

0	37	0	16	10	0	198	14	275
Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa

0	2	0	2	7	2	8	15	36
Total

32	255	32	91	151	14	356	72	1003


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

geets said:


> *hey guys, you never know we could still get invitation today*..so keep praying.. even skillselect is not updated.. Hope for best....


Hi Geets,

Not being negative. But I doubt this would happen from all the old blogs people who have received the invite have been invited in 10-15 minutes after 12 am.

We have to be part of the waiting game :fish2: I saw another user "Keeda" who lodged his application with 75 points on 23rd April and 24th April he has an invite already.

Just hope there are not many 65+ applicants next round.


----------



## Cherry ripe (Apr 15, 2015)

Not allowed to edit signature for some reason


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Cherry ripe said:


> Not allowed to edit signature for some reason


Need to have minimum 5 posts for this feature to unlock. Logoff and login again after 5 posts and you should be able to add a signature.


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

How did we arrive at the date 8th May 2015 to be the one for the next invitation round? I am sorry, I am new to all this. Appreciate if someone can clarify this.
Thanks,
Jai


----------



## Cherry ripe (Apr 15, 2015)

thanks.. Just wondering if it true that people with nominated occupations other than accountants or its will get selected for eoi more quickly next month since those two occupations are close to reach or has already reached the occupation ceiling?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

nevertouchme said:


> How did we arrive at the date 8th May 2015 to be the one for the next invitation round? I am sorry, I am new to all this. Appreciate if someone can clarify this.
> Thanks,
> Jai


it's an assumption, their would be people who have not applied for visa in given time so those seats will be available, that would be open in May and its always 2nd and 4th Friday.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

That means there are no chances of Getting invitation for this year for 489


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Guys.. I have a doubt. I hold 60 points. In my ACS they counted my experience from July 2010. So, i have 4.10 yr of experience. If i miss the coming round, for July my exp. should turn to 5 and as per their rules i should get 10 points. Will that update automatically to 65 ???


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

rockybanu said:


> Guys.. I have a doubt. I hold 60 points. In my ACS they counted my experience from July 2010. So, i have 4.10 yr of experience. If i miss the coming round, for July my exp. should turn to 5 and as per their rules i should get 10 points. Will that update automatically to 65 ???


After completing 5 years of work experience you need to apply again for acs as a fresh application and this time all 5 years will be counted.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

The below gives us more clarity. This is only applicable for all 60 pointers. On April 10th candidates who have applied before march 12th all of them have an invite.

Im sure the backlog now is cleared upto 27th march. Next round I assume is up to April 9th. End of May ie last round of May 2015 guys who have submitted until 23rd midnight should get an invite. This will change either way based on number of 60+ candidates.

Cutoffs from the website

###################################

Invitation process and cut offs

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

Visa subclass	Points score	Visa date of effect

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	12 March 2015 4.52pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	26 January 2015 12.17am


Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

Accountants

Software and Applications Programmers.

The points score and the visa date of effect cut-off for the pro-rata occupations in the 10 April 2015 invitation round is as follows: 
Note: Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189).

Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect

2211 Accountants	60	12 March 2015 4.51pm

2613 Software and Applications Programmers	60	12 March 2015 4.18pm


*Please note that ICT Business and Systems Analysts has reached the occupation ceiling for this financial year and no further invitations will be issued for the year 2014-2015.
########################


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> _can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 8th May_ :eyebrows:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> ...


I think we should be getting ours by end of may hopefully. Its a waiting game now


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Ohh really!!! Will it not update automatically.. Holy crap!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rockybanu said:


> Guys.. I have a doubt. I hold 60 points. In my ACS they counted my experience from July 2010. So, i have 4.10 yr of experience. If i miss the coming round, for July my exp. should turn to 5 and as per their rules i should get 10 points. Will that update automatically to 65 ???


First and foremost, I hope you have entered your current employment in the EOI with To-Date as blank. If you have, then the EOI system will *automatically* bump up your points when you get 5+ years of experience. If you haven't, then edit your EOI and blank out the To-Date of your employment ASAP.

Secondly, ignore what someone wrote above regarding getting re-assessed. That's not correct. You have been assessed as skilled since July-2010 and nothing is taking away that skilled title from you. As long as you can prove that you are continuing to work in the same occupation and using the same skillset on the job, you are eligible to claim those extra points for 5+ years of experience. Since EOI system will automatically give you these points (as explained earlier above), in your visa application, all you have to do is prove that you are still employed with the same skills as required for your nominated occupation- i.e. provide proofs of your continued employment - payslips and bank statements for the period between ACS assessed date till visa-lodge date. If your latest payslips have a different job title than what it was when you got assessed, then get a fresh reference letter too from your employer (or statutory declaration from manager) for the period between ACS assessment till current stating that your job title is so-and-so, but your roles and responsibilities and skills you use on-the-job are still <so-and-so = similar to R&R of your nominated occupation>. This FAQ has also been answered on page-4 of this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Cherry ripe said:


> thanks.. Just wondering if it true that people with nominated occupations other than accountants or its will get selected for eoi more quickly next month since those two occupations are close to reach or has already reached the occupation ceiling?


I think so too. If ceilings for accounts and software applicants have reached by now, then applicants from other occupations might receive invites faster. They have a total ceiling of 1200 (I think) per EOI round which they might be distributing across all occupations. With two of the major occupations (possibly) gone out of the picture now, the number of invites to other occupations should now improve.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Mate Keeda your lucky submitted on 23rd and invited on 24th


----------



## Cherry ripe (Apr 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I think so too. If ceilings for accounts and software applicants have reached by now, then applicants from other occupations might receive invites faster. They have a total ceiling of 1200 (I think) per EOI round which they might be distributing across all occupations. With two of the major occupations (possibly) gone out of the picture now, the number of invites to other occupations should now improve.


Sounds good ! Hopefully I can get it by next around


----------



## rockybanu (Apr 22, 2015)

*One Question*

Thank you Keeda. Just one question in your explanation that yesterday I got promotion from Sr. Software Engineer to Module Lead. So, should I really need to undergo assessment again? FYI, I had done my ACS under Software Engineer Skill set.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

No, assessment not required.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-does-diac-calculate-work-experience.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5462385-post67249.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5462441-post67252.html


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

UKSLAUS said:


> Due to a complete mess up by my agent, she initially said that my EOI had been submitted on 13/03/15 but turning out to be 06/04/15 instead, am here again waiting eagerly to see whether I'll at least get an invite by end of May 'coz as per things stand now, it looks more June than May.
> 
> Find my timeline below
> 
> J


I thought so.

With 20-March as the possible current cut-off, and assuming all software related applicants out of the picture for now, it would mean that the 1200 invites that DIBP has to send during each EOI round would now contain more invites from other occupations like yours. There are just 17 days between 20-March and 06-Apr, and if this much backlog does not get cleared on 08-May, then for sure it will be on 29-May. Which means, you should have your invite on 29-May.

Edit: I think there is a provision with MARA (the organization) to appeal/ complain against your agent and get a full refund of the fees paid. Maybe you should look at that option and take over the whole process out from them and do it all by yourself.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Dear keeda,

I am still in the line :-(

30th march.
312212.
60 points.

do you think 8th will create any wonder to me? :-(


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> Dear keeda,
> 
> I am still in the line :-(
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely on 08'th May for you. I have seen someone here from non-ICT occupation and 21-March EOI receiving an invite. I am sure the upcoming rounds will have a much better cut-off figures for non-ICT occupations. 9 days worth of backlog they should definitely be able to clear on 08-May.


----------



## rajayasir (Feb 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I thought so.
> 
> With 20-March as the possible current cut-off, and assuming all software related applicants out of the picture for now, it would mean that the 1200 invites that DIBP has to send during each EOI round would now contain more invites from other occupations like yours. There are just 17 days between 20-March and 06-Apr, and if this much backlog does not get cleared on 08-May, then for sure it will be on 29-May. Which means, you should have your invite on 29-May.
> 
> Edit: I think there is a provision with MARA (the organization) to appeal/ complain against your agent and get a full refund of the fees paid. Maybe you should look at that option and take over the whole process out from them and do it all by yourself.


Thanks keeda for clarification.
I hope next round will bring good news for me as well.
EOI application on 31st March with 60 point. Computer network engineer.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, definitely on 08'th May for you. I have seen someone here from non-ICT occupation and 21-March EOI receiving an invite. I am sure the upcoming rounds will have a much better cut-off figures for non-ICT occupations. 9 days worth of backlog they should definitely be able to clear on 08-May.


God bless You my friend.

This year is my last option

after that I have to shelf my great Aus dream


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajayasir said:


> Thanks keeda for clarification.
> I hope next round will bring good news for me as well.
> EOI application on 31st March with 60 point. Computer network engineer.


I hope/ think so too. I am sure future rounds will have better cut-offs of 12 or more days.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Keeda,

Thank you very much for the moral support. Since they haven't still published official 60 point cutoff date they had for 24 th April, I'm still under the impression that mine can still end up among early June considerations, however I do sincerely hope they'll get through more applications at the next round.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

yesterday morning I received an invite from NSW and today morning I received an invite from victoria for 263111 with 65 points (including partner skills)

It states that I need to apply for visa. 

I have a few questions 

1) Can someone provide me with the list of documents to be uploaded. 

2) when do we have to pay the visa fees

3) how much time does it take to get visa


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Got my invitation on 25/april


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats Raman


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Thanx sir..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read This (your query is already answered by me in another thread):-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html#post7004074

Regards,
Jeetendra




mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yesterday morning I received an invite from NSW and today morning I received an invite from victoria for 263111 with 65 points (including partner skills)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Immigration website is not yet updated with the last round details.I still see April 10th as the current invitation .I guess there is still hope for people who applied before April 10th in the next round...Fingers crossed...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Most probably it should be updated EOD tomorrow or by Wednesday morning.

Regards,
Jeetendra



Ajith said:


> Immigration website is not yet updated with the last round details.I still see April 10th as the current invitation .I guess there is still hope for people who applied before April 10th in the next round...Fingers crossed...


----------



## nick89456 (Apr 27, 2015)

Count me in.

EOI submit 7.4.15
221111 Accountant General

Ielts: 6 
1 Year work exp, submited to CPA for assessment awaiting result, should be ok.

My 485 is going to exp on 11/6, very worry if i dont received EOI in 1st round in May.

Backup plan is to do master and get student visa to stay and wait.. but really dont want to.


----------



## r4jin (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi guys,

Please count me in.

I have 1.5 years of work exp but as I read it from ACS Assessment guideline (that 2yrs of work exp not counted as skilled exp to claim for points), I could not use the exp to get another 5 points in my EOI submission.

So I did not include the work exp in my EOI.

Can anybody give an estimation whether I'm going to be invited on the 8th May?
Also hope all of us best


** don't know why but my signature is dropped
PTE-A: 14 Apr L:83, R:82, S:69, W:90
EOI submitted with 60 points: 15 Apr
261312 Developer Programmer
now waiting for the invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## r4jin (Mar 31, 2015)

Also, what is going to happen if I don't get invited within the ceiling for my occupation? would I have to wait another many months?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

Count me in this thread.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

r4jin said:


> Also, what is going to happen if I don't get invited within the ceiling for my occupation? would I have to wait another many months?


Hi,

If the ceiling for the occupation reaches the limit then, you will be in queue for next year which starts in July.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## r4jin (Mar 31, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the ceiling for the occupation reaches the limit then, you will be in queue for next year which starts in July.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick reply udaykapavarapu.
So my invitation will be considered from July 2015? that's quite long haha. but Thanks!


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

*Only 2 days left in order to get Occuption ceiling number for each category*


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

r4jin said:


> Thank you for the quick reply udaykapavarapu.
> So my invitation will be considered from July 2015? that's quite long haha. but Thanks!


Yes. Depending upon the last cut off date for this year, it should be during first invitation round or second invitation round in July


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> *Only 2 days left in order to get Occuption ceiling number for each category*


Thanks Ishu for letting us know. Will wait for it.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi,

i am waiting for my 190 invite from SA SS and truly speaking this wait is too much for me and now i can understand how people feel when they get the delay mails or when CO doesn't contact to them.

Hope to get the invite soon 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Hello All,*

I am new to this blog, and want to understand, has the quota for software engineers exhausted for this financial year?
I had applied for EOI on 1st april with 60 points(acs cleared, total experience 5-2=3 years, IELTS 8 bands) and am eagerly waiting for the invite, but am doubtful if there are any places still left for 2613 or not :-(
Please suggest!

Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

We should know the outcome of the 24th April Invitation round by tomorrow.

Most probably you won't get invited in this FY as you are on the borderline. Also going by the forum ALL those who have submitted their EOI by 20th March 2015 have been invited. So the likelihood of you being invited is very less.

But just hang on for a DAY for final confirmation regarding the Quota for this FY.

Regards,
Jeetendra



Ritika11 said:


> I am new to this blog, and want to understand, has the quota for software engineers exhausted for this financial year?
> I had applied for EOI on 1st april with 60 points(acs cleared, total experience 5-2=3 years, IELTS 8 bands) and am eagerly waiting for the invite, but am doubtful if there are any places still left for 2613 or not :-(
> Please suggest!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah! Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow.. Thanks Jeetendra for your quick response.
Also, could you tell me the link where I can see this Occuption ceiling number for each category?
Thanks!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go!

SkillSelect

Regards,
Jeetendra



Ritika11 said:


> Yeah! Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow.. Thanks Jeetendra for your quick response.
> Also, could you tell me the link where I can see this Occuption ceiling number for each category?
> Thanks!


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

I Submitted my EOI after the 1st round of April with 60 pts? Any hope to get selected before 10th of July. This is my birthday and I will lose 5 pts in this date


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

Also, anyone heard if Software Engineer skill will remain there in 2015-2016 SOL?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ritika11 said:


> I am new to this blog, and want to understand, has the quota for software engineers exhausted for this financial year?
> I had applied for EOI on 1st april with 60 points(acs cleared, total experience 5-2=3 years, IELTS 8 bands) and am eagerly waiting for the invite, but am doubtful if there are any places still left for 2613 or not :-(
> Please suggest!
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome.
By IELTS 8, do you mean 8 in all the modules? If so, then it would be interesting to know your points breakup. Even with just 5 points for your employment, the total most probably is 65 or above.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Most probably it should be there.

But we would get to know only in July 2015.


Regards,
Jeetendra



Dappor said:


> Also, anyone heard if Software Engineer skill will remain there in 2015-2016 SOL?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Considering that you have applied under Occupation Code - 261313, your chances of being invited are very remote. I would say impossible.

Try to increase your points, if you can by any chance to still be relevant in July 2015.


Regards,
Jeetendra



Dappor said:


> I Submitted my EOI after the 1st round of April with 60 pts? Any hope to get selected before 10th of July. This is my birthday and I will lose 5 pts in this date


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks a ton Jeetendra!!


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Strangely I just got an email from immi.gov.au saying that an accout has been created for me , a private account? Strange I never created it.. My application is under process thriugh an agent.


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Hi Keeda*



KeeDa said:


> Welcome.
> By IELTS 8, do you mean 8 in all the modules? If so, then it would be interesting to know your points breakup. Even with just 5 points for your employment, the total most probably is 65 or above.


Nope, unfortunately not!! My IELTS breakup :
L 9 R8 S8 W 7.5


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for Subclass 190, EOI Submitted on 21st April with 55+5 SS for NSW points.

1. Is this the right thread to follow or is it for 189 only?
2. Are the invites for 190 being rolled on every 15th day or I can expect it any time, is there a ETA for the arrival ?

Thanks


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

If any application is lodged then account will be created to see by applicant or agent





Ritika11 said:


> Strangely I just got an email from immi.gov.au saying that an accout has been created for me , a private account? Strange I never created it.. My application is under process thriugh an agent.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

This thread is for VISA 189

For VISA 190, immigration people choose as per their own wish




rohitszone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Subclass 190, EOI Submitted on 21st April with 55+5 SS for NSW points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dappor (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Considering that you have applied under Occupation Code - 261313, your chances of being invited are very remote. I would say impossible.
> 
> Try to increase your points, if you can by any chance to still be relevant in July 2015.
> 
> ...


I am working on that, my nightmare is getting removed from next SOL.


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Skill Select website still shows around 200 seats available under 2613 category, seems like this has not been updated since ages!!
I was expecting it to be updated today :-(


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

These people are testing our patience.

Hope it is updated by EOD today or tomorrow morning.




Ritika11 said:


> Skill Select website still shows around 200 seats available under 2613 category, seems like this has not been updated since ages!!
> I was expecting it to be updated today :-(


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
Was just reading through some document on internet where it mentioned software engineer code was flagged for last year. Don't know how much is it true.
What are the chances that 261313 would remain in the next SOL updated in Jul this year.
My personal wishful thinking is the ceiling may be decreased but it should be there.
Also need one advise if I file EOI with 60 points in may ending when can I expect for an invite after Jul rollout.

thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ideally no one but the department would know which occupation codes would stay and which wouldn't.

IF you submit your EOI by end of May 2015 and there aren't any major changes to IMMIGRATION program then you should expect an invite by October/November (this is approx.).

* IF ALL applications until 20th March have been invited, then you are almost 2.5 months behind when new quota comes in for 261313.
* PLUS anyone who have 65 and more points, then that person would be invited before ALL of these people ahead of you and you off course.






sukesh123 said:


> Hi,
> Was just reading through some document on internet where it mentioned software engineer code was flagged for last year. Don't know how much is it true.
> What are the chances that 261313 would remain in the next SOL updated in Jul this year.
> My personal wishful thinking is the ceiling may be decreased but it should be there.
> ...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Dear Friends,


We have less than 30 hours to check out ceiling count for each and every SOL


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

I have updated my EOI with 70 points after PTE-A second attempt. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get an invite. ______________________________________________________________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 82, Listening 84, Writing 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 90, Listening 82, Writing 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

100% you will get invite if ceiling is not reached to end




Archana.r said:


> I have updated my EOI with 70 points after PTE-A second attempt. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get an invite. ______________________________________________________________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
> ...


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Hope! Hope! Hope the ceiling has not reached. I desperately want to make it to Aus before July.

__________________________________________________________________________

189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 82, Listening 84, Writing 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 90, Listening 82, Writing 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


----------



## Rakesh Parmar (Mar 14, 2015)

*EOI with 65 points*

Hoping to get invite...Internal Auditor - ANZSCO 221214


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes you will get




Rakesh Parmar said:


> Hoping to get invite...Internal Auditor - ANZSCO 221214


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Is there anyone who applied for 254499 category ( registered nurse). 
I have applied in mid feb2015
Still no reply
Got 55+5 points
Age-30
Ielts- 10
Qualification - 15


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please tell ur EOI?

Please elabrate 55+5. you are taking 5 point for which option



Kaur123 said:


> Is there anyone who applied for 254499 category ( registered nurse).
> I have applied in mid feb2015
> Still no reply
> Got 55+5 points
> ...


----------



## gsingh33 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi, Filled EOI today for both 189 and 190 visa. 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. code was 263111. 
Waiting for some positive outcome now .


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey all, I had lodged eoi on 28th April..hoping for 8th may invite.


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello
EOI submitted in mid feb 2015.
55+ 5(nsw sponsorship).
But still no reply


----------



## kharlytoz (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, I lodged my EOI the 28th of April. I am applying for a 189 and I am an electronic engineer. I know this question is kinda overrated but when do you think I could get an invitation to apply? if everything was in order with my application when do you guys think I could have the visa granted? I say all of this because I am not in my natal country, so I need to calculate and do some agreements. Thank you very much in advance. Cheers. Good luck for everyone.


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi,
Hope somebody can help me and tell me when i could get my invitation due to my visa is due on 28 of May. It is really urgent for my situation. 

Really appreciate, guys !!

Skilled - Subclass 189 , External auditor 221213
30/03/2015 - Submitted EOI for 189 visa, total score: 60


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

ANN POLARIS said:


> Hi,
> Hope somebody can help me and tell me when i could get my invitation due to my visa is due on 28 of May. It is really urgent for my situation.
> 
> Really appreciate, guys !!
> ...


Almost same like my case Ann
I have also applied on 30th march.

We might get an invi on 8th or 29th of May, if everything runs ok.


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

endlessmoor said:


> Almost same like my case Ann
> I have also applied on 30th march.
> 
> We might get an invi on 8th or 29th of May, if everything runs ok.


hopefully we could get invited then! Do you know anyone who got EOI invitation for auditors around March?


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

endlessmoor said:


> Almost same like my case Ann
> I have also applied on 30th march.
> 
> We might get an invi on 8th or 29th of May, if everything runs ok.


the round after 8th May, should be 22nd of May, not 29th of May? if 29th of May, i cannot wait due to my visa is expired.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

yes the 4th fri of may. that is 22nd.

I hope you will surely get.

Regards


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

SE 2613
EOI submitted: 26-Mar
Points: 60

I just hope there are few left before the quota is filled, not sure what was the last cutoff date for the 2613 category may be 20-Mar,
Official results of 24 April yet to be published in the skillselect website, normally they do it within 4-5 days..


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

We are already in page 12 in this new thread but we still don't see any update on the last invitation round on the skill select website.This is terrible.Why don't they just update the website ..What's they are waiting for ..


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

count me in!

lodged EOI today for Occupatiion 233512 - 65pts


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

You will get invite this time





Mr.C said:


> count me in!
> 
> lodged EOI today for Occupatiion 233512 - 65pts


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please tell date of EOI.





Ajith said:


> We are already in page 12 in this new thread but we still don't see any update on the last invitation round on the skill select website.This is terrible.Why don't they just update the website ..What's they are waiting for ..


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> You will get invite this time


i hope so. Thanks mate


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please submit your request for updaing Ceiling count on the below link

Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

ishugarg said:


> Please submit your request for updaing Ceiling count on the below link
> 
> Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


what is this? could you pls exlain it pls


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

I think they are working on the page, the 10th April would redirect to the 24th April's link earlier today, but with the same contents of the 10th. Now the 24th April throws a 401 unauthorized.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/24-april-2015.aspx

Maybe we get the update today, they still work for 40 more minutes


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*24th April 2015 | Results will be out Today!!!*

24th April 2015 | Results will be out Today!!!

See attached, the SkillSelect page for 10th April 2015 result has been modified.

The Last Modified Date has been udpated....

"_*Last modified Friday 1 May 2015*_"

So they are updating it page by page....


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

I just now checked the Aus Skill Select Website:

Occupation Id :261313-Software Engineer
Total Quota :5005,
Results till date:4957... Only 48 slots available..which will be over in the next round...
Guess who r the lucky invitees?

Best Of Luck !


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

vinayjeev said:


> I just now checked the Aus Skill Select Website:
> 
> Occupation Id :261313-Software Engineer
> Total Quota :5005,
> ...


+ A close miss for me... Cut off being 23 March... really unlucky...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

All the best to you....you will get it on may 8th for sure....



ishugarg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Starting this thread for individuals who are Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on May 8, 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

goodtimes said:


> I am in. Hope there are a few openings left for 2613 for 8 May round... Though the chances of getting selection in next round for 60 pointers is quite low.


you will for sure get it as you have applied on 23rd March.. all the best for 8th May


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

EOI Submitted on 26th march with 60 points for 261313 (SE)
23rd 1 PM is the cutoff date/time... 48 seats left.... 

this is gonna hurt me if I loose by a day or two....  I am hoping against hope now..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Finally the list is out. And occupation ceilings seems to have been updated as well. Good to see Mech Engineering is still in the run. 

I believe, May 8 round will see lot more dates been cleared out, due to not having many Software and Applications Programmers' applications to be considered, on most of the other professions.

J


----------



## pdefreit (May 1, 2015)

EOI submitted on the 24/03/2015 12:54:21
Accounting - 60 points
46 Seats left.... What do you think?


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

With very few seats left for Accountants(2211) and software and applications programmers, they all will go to 65 or more pointers leaving very less or no hope for 60 pointers.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

geets said:


> you will for sure get it as you have applied on 23rd March.. all the best for 8th May


Thanks, but I am not so sure... I think there will be many candidates with 65+ points... hoping for the best... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

ishugarg said:


> Please tell date of EOI.


Hi 

28 th March 60 points 261313


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

Is there any chance that people who have submitted EOI for 2613 post April 9th (with 60 points) will get an invitation before July ?

If I make my partner assessment before May 8th (which is quite impossible considering the history of Vet-Assess) for another 5 points to take the point tally to 65 for 189 visa, will make any difference ?

keeping in mind that on last sitting (April 24th) almost 220 positions got filled for this category and only 48 more remaining which might get over on Next sitting (May 08th). 

Somewhere I heard that the people who had failed to lodge a visa within the time frame may automatically get deallocated and which will be freed for the newbies ??

In-case it will consider only on next financial year, July second sitting or August second sitting how long it will take from that point to grant the VISA ? 

Regards
Afdal


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

28/04/2014 - ACS App. Submitted
11/06/2014 - ACS Outcome
Wasted time on IELTS with not 7 in writing
08/04/2015 - PTE-A with 10 points
13/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
13/04/2015 - VIC SS Submitted

Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - Invite |
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC 
XX/XX/2015 - Health 
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ichaniya said:


> With very few seats left for Accountants(2211) and software and applications programmers, they all will go to 65 or more pointers leaving very less or no hope for 60 pointers.


I agree with this analysis. If we see the results from 24-April, the graph shows that out of the 1000 invites, close to 350 went to 65+, 100 to 70, and about 50 to 75 pointers. With only 48 seats for 2613 and 46 for 2211, I think all these might go out to 65+ applicants. Cannot (and can never) say for sure though. It all depends on how many 65+ applicants would be there for 08-May round.

All the best to everyone who is waiting. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have answered you in another thread...kindly refer that...




afdalky said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any chance that people who have submitted EOI for 2613 post April 9th (with 60 points) will get an invitation before July ?
> 
> ...


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Sure mate Thank You


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As Keeda has explained...the chances of getting an invite for 60 pointers seems next to impossible.......that is what the trend is suggesting.......but trend can CHANGE FOR BETTER :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

ALL THE BEST & Hope for the best!!!




KeeDa said:


> I agree with this analysis. If we see the results from 24-April, the graph shows that out of the 1000 invites, close to 350 went to 65+, 100 to 70, and about 50 to 75 pointers. With only 48 seats for 2613 and 46 for 2211, I think all these might go out to 65+ applicants. Cannot (and can never) say for sure though. It all depends on how many 65+ applicants would be there for 08-May round.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sophia224968 (Apr 24, 2015)

EOI lodged last April 29 with 65 points for 2211. With only 48 slots left for the next invitation round, I am just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

HERE is how the result bar graph looks:-


----------



## Sophia224968 (Apr 24, 2015)

After passing PTE, this is another hurdle.  Seven more agonizing days to know if any of us get invited. All the best everyone!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is just the beginning of hurdles.....it does not end until you are granted VISA

ALL THE BEST!!!




Sophia224968 said:


> After passing PTE, this is another hurdle.  Seven more agonizing days to know if any of us get invited. All the best everyone!


----------



## Sophia224968 (Apr 24, 2015)

I know... But in my case, I am already working here in Australia so my main concern now is to get my permanent visa. Good luck!


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I agree with this analysis. If we see the results from 24-April, the graph shows that out of the 1000 invites, close to 350 went to 65+, 100 to 70, and about 50 to 75 pointers. With only 48 seats for 2613 and 46 for 2211, I think all these might go out to 65+ applicants. Cannot (and can never) say for sure though. It all depends on how many 65+ applicants would be there for 08-May round.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


Hi, I know this question must have been asked earlier and as I am not able to find a clear answer in earlier posts on different threads, I hope it is OK to ask it here:

I submitted EOI for 189 visa on 23 March (60 points, 2613). Question is - If I update my EOI to show my interest in applying for a 190 visa, would that affect the "date of effect" for 189 visa? 

Request you to please advise and share your thoughts on such a move. 

Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> Hi, I know this question must have been asked earlier and as I am not able to find a clear answer in earlier posts on different threads, I hope it is OK to ask it here:
> 
> I submitted EOI for 189 visa on 23 March (60 points, 2613). Question is - If I update my EOI to show my interest in applying for a 190 visa, would that affect the "date of effect" for 189 visa?
> 
> ...


I am sure it does not change your date of effect. Someone recently did this- Jeetendra, or endlessmoor or ultimate.01 or someone... lets wait for them to reply on this topic.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It had done this........but can't confirm if "Date of Effect" would change or not....as I had Over Claimed my points for my experience...

Then while updating my experience...I selected 190 Visa and VIC......which changed my "Date of Effect".

But logically it shouldn't change your "Date of Effect", as your points for 189 Visa would remain unchanged.






KeeDa said:


> I am sure it does not change your date of effect. Someone recently did this- Jeetendra, or endlessmoor or ultimate.01 or someone... lets wait for them to reply on this topic.


----------



## chikkubinil (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello, I got invitation for 189 visa.but I don't have birth certificate to submit.is it compulsory please reply


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have answered you in another thread....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html#post7049650



chikkubinil said:


> Hello, I got invitation for 189 visa.but I don't have birth certificate to submit.is it compulsory please reply


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI today, i.e. 01-May-2015. What are my chances of getting an invite on 08-May-2015? :juggle: *Experts??* I have 65 points and applied for 261312.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have very good chances of getting invited in 8th May round provided..

That there aren't many 70 and 70+ pointers applicants until the last minute before the invitation round.
Also there aren't many 65 pointers ahead in queue before you

As there are only 48 seats remaining for the next round....








jelli-kallu said:


> I have submitted my EOI today, i.e. 01-May-2015. What are the chances of getting an invite? Experts?? I have 65points and applied for 261312


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have very good chances of getting invited in 8th May round provided..
> 
> That there aren't many 70 and 70+ pointers applicants until the last minute before the invitation round.
> Also there aren't many 65 pointers ahead in queue before you
> ...



Great thanks "Jeeten#80"! Btw, how does one find out the remaining seats? Also, if I don't get the invite, I need to wait till July is it??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go:-

SkillSelect

If you don't get invite and all seats are exhausted, then you would have to wait until July 2015.



jelli-kallu said:


> Great thanks "Jeeten#80"! Btw, how does one find out the remaining seats? Also, if I don't get the invite, I need to wait till July is it??


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten#80, I got it. So, for the 24-Apr-2015 round, 190 "2613" applicants got invited. So I suppose, I will have to wait till July.:ranger:


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have very skimmed chances of getting an invite in the May round as well :-(
I had submitted my EOI on 1st April with 60 points under 2613 category..
Also there are rumors for huge changes in the policy for 189 category for the next financial year, so lets see what luck has in for us. We are anyways on the border line, if the rules get stricter I am scared we might fall off the border..


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Planning to submit EOI for Software Engineer on 18th-May-2015 under subclass 190.

When should expect invitation?

Where should I check how many seats are left for Software Engineer under 190.?


----------



## sdcard (Jan 20, 2015)

Ritika11 said:


> I have very skimmed chances of getting an invite in the May round as well :-(
> I had submitted my EOI on 1st April with 60 points under 2613 category..
> Also there are rumors for huge changes in the policy for 189 category for the next financial year, so lets see what luck has in for us. We are anyways on the border line, if the rules get stricter I am scared we might fall off the border..


Whether already submitted EOIs will be impacted or the new ones will be impacted as they calculate the points and acknowledge your application and puts you in the queue giving an EOI points breakdown....not sure there will be disclaimer stating EOIs submitted before a certain date.....?!


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> Please submit your request for updaing Ceiling count on the below link
> 
> Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


What are my possibilities.

I submitted eoi for 263111 with 60pts. On 9 April.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

It seems that only 75 invites out of 1000, were sent for 263111 Computer Networks & Systems, distributed among 60s,65s etc. even with good amount of seats left in the ceiling.

Any comments?


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> _can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 8th May_ :eyebrows:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> ...


Still 500 invites left, so I think you should get it in May.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> What are my possibilities.
> 
> I submitted eoi for 263111 with 60pts. On 9 April.


I am afraid, there is little hope. Only 48 seats left and the possibility of going it till 60 is slim. I have 70 points but still skeptical.

May have to wait till July.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> I have submitted my EOI today, i.e. 01-May-2015. What are my chances of getting an invite on 08-May-2015? :juggle: *Experts??* I have 65 points and applied for 261312.


All the best mate, we both are in the same boat.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Subclass 190 for which state??






Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Planning to submit EOI for Software Engineer on 18th-May-2015 under subclass 190.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

Archana.r said:


> I have updated my EOI with 70 points after PTE-A second attempt. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get an invite. ______________________________________________________________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
> ...


Same here, but I applied on 1 May so you are ahead of me.
I hope not many 70 pointers as there are only 48 seats.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

It all depends on number of applicants. There are many factors so difficult to tell


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

*Clarification*

Will the invites now be sent out only after May 8th. Have submitted my EOI with 70 points on 27th April for 2613.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

This Thursday 7th May 7.30PM to 7.40PM IST

In 10-15 minutes all invites are sent for 189.

Next round same. No invites are sent half way.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Invites are sent on 2nd and 4th Friday every month from midnight...

So effectively it is 07:30 pm India time...during this time of the year as Daylight Savings Time has ended on the first Sunday in April...else it is 06:30 pm India time when Daylight Savings Time sets in .....the first Sunday in October...

You will most probably get invited......provided there aren't many 70 AND 70+ points ahead of you



Archana.r said:


> Will the invites now be sent out only after May 8th. Have submitted my EOI with 70 points on 27th April for 2613.


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

*SystemsGuy*

Hi People,

What are my chances for an invite on May 8th?

Code: 263111
PTE A - LRWS, 90,88,80,90 - 20 points
Age - 30 points 
Education - 15 points
Exp: 0

Total 65 points


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

NewsWatch said:


> I am afraid, there is little hope. Only 48 seats left and the possibility of going it till 60 is slim. I have 70 points but still skeptical.
> 
> May have to wait till July.


It isn't 48.
Around 500 to touch the ceiling.
M talking about computer networks


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> It isn't 48.
> Around 500 to touch the ceiling.
> M talking about computer networks


You have all the chances in the world so seat tight and get ready to apply the visa. cheers.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> It isn't 48.
> Around 500 to touch the ceiling.
> M talking about computer networks


Cool. You've submitted on 9th April. I've submitted on 18th. Do let me know when you get the invite.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> It seems that only 75 invites out of 1000, were sent for 263111 Computer Networks & Systems, distributed among 60s,65s etc. even with good amount of seats left in the ceiling.
> 
> Any comments?


Hi Hiraman,

Based on the analysis on immi website occupation ceiling what I can see is.

Every round 1000 -189 invites are sent(Minimum) and 100 - 489 invites

Out of these 1000 invites approx. 250 are taken by Developers and 250 by Accountants. This would leave all other professions to only 500 invites.

Now with May 8th Invitation Round

A total of 94 Invites would be given to Accountants & Developers. So 906 Invites to all other professions. The backlog queue which has moved till 23rd March on April 24th round I assume should move at least a month ie till 23rd April on May 8th Round with all accountants & developers reaching the occupation ceiling.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

ikrammd said:


> Hi Hiraman,
> 
> Based on the analysis on immi website occupation ceiling what I can see is.
> 
> ...



great observation


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Experts, I've submitted my EOI with 65 points for 261311 analyst programmer by 30 April. What is the chance that I get invited as only 48 is the availability? Do I have to wait for July 15 announcements?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In just over 4 days and 2 hours you would know the outcome...

What I feel is that, there are few things that should go your way....
* NOT many people with 65 points between ....24 April 2015 to 30 April 2015 (time you submitted your EOI)
* NOT many people having 65+ points from .......24 April 2015 to 08 May 2015 (1 min prior to the results date)

ONE thing that goes in your favor is that there are many people with 60 points..LIKE me who have submitted EOI before you BUT you have greater points...

So just relax and enjoy...




vickygaucho said:


> Hi Experts, I've submitted my EOI with 65 points for 261311 analyst programmer by 30 April. What is the chance that I get invited as only 48 is the availability? Do I have to wait for July 15 announcements?


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I've applied on March, 23th with 60 points and code 263111. Will I get the invitation this time?


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

captain_hoomi said:


> I've applied on March, 23th with 60 points and code 263111. Will I get the invitation this time?


You should get it this time. The cut off time for backlog as on 24th April is. Check your EOI application for time of submission. Guess you've missed by few hours.


SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 23 March 2015 1.05 pm


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

ikrammd said:


> You should get it this time. The cut off time for backlog as on 24th April is. Check your EOI application for time of submission. Guess you've missed by few hours.
> 
> 
> SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results
> ...


My exact time of submission is 23/03/2015 20:55:15. So I've missed it by 8 hours! That's unlucky!! 

So I guess, I'll be in the first line of the queue this time!


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi Hiraman,
> 
> Based on the analysis on immi website occupation ceiling what I can see is.
> 
> ...


Great. You highlighted a reason to be happy


----------



## Kaur123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all
Just want to ask if by mistake we have submitted two EOI for same 190 visa. How does it work. My agent has did this mistake


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In this case just ask your agent to withdraw ONE EOI....





Kaur123 said:


> Hi all
> Just want to ask if by mistake we have submitted two EOI for same 190 visa. How does it work. My agent has did this mistake


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Clarification required PCC Process*

Dear All, 

Hope you doing well.

I am also a aspirant for Australian immigration and have completed two stages so far. I have submitted my EOI application with 65 points (189) on 2nd May 2015 and expecting that I will get the invitation either by first round of May or the second one.

However, I have a query for which I would like you to advise me how should I proceed on to. I am living in Gurgaon from past 3 years and my permanent address in of UP. The same UP address is mentioned on my passport. Passport has been issued in year 2009 when I was single. Last year I got married however, the same is yet not updated on my passport. 

So, I am assuming for PCC certificate, the RPO will be on Delhi and PSK should be of Gurgaon. Should I mention myself on PCC application as Single for easy approval or shall I provide my updated marital status. I do have my marriage certificate. However, if I update my status as a married will it create problem in my PCC ?

Please advise so accordingly I can take action.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vivek,

IMO, applying for PCC from Gurgaon and as married is the right way to go ahead (although will be a little bit more time consuming). Never intentionally provide false information in these matters just to save time. Gurgaon PSK might also ask you (and your wife) to get new passports issued with each others' names endorsed as spouse-names. So, factor in this additional time for new passports too.


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Vivek,
> 
> IMO, applying for PCC from Gurgaon and as married is the right way to go ahead (although will be a little bit more time consuming). Never intentionally provide false information in these matters just to save time. Gurgaon PSK might also ask you (and your wife) to get new passports issued with each others' names endorsed as spouse-names. So, factor in this additional time for new passports too.


Thanks Mate. So, if PSK asks me to get new passport, so the Passport no. will also be changed, so wont it create any problem, since the passport no. mentioned in my EOI and ACS will be the old one. 

Never the less, the time also gonna be increased due to the same


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

They will NOT ask both of you to Apply for New passport.
Instead both of you just have to endorse "Spouse Name" in your passports.
I have done this..and this doesn't take more than a week...I did this in 2010..

Now with PSK it should happen even faster, you just need your Marriage Certificate

............................

NEW passport never creates a problem as it always has The OLD passport number in it..

Always be truthful while applying for PCC



Vivek_0084 said:


> Thanks Mate. So, if PSK asks me to get new passport, so the Passport no. will also be changed, so wont it create any problem, since the passport no. mentioned in my EOI and ACS will be the old one.
> 
> Never the less, the time also gonna be increased due to the same


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> They will NOT ask both of you to Apply for New passport.
> Instead both of you just have to endorse "Spouse Name" in your passports.
> I have done this..and this doesn't take more than a week...I did this in 2010..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise Jitendra. So one quick question, whether I shall apply for PCC with right information. Once appointment received, I should reach PSK with marriage certificate and endorse my wifes name on the passport. Lead time of 7 days approx for name endorsement and post then the application automatically directs to Police for further validation and issuing the certificate. 

Please correct if my understanding is correct.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Thanks Mate. So, if PSK asks me to get new passport, so the Passport no. will also be changed, so wont it create any problem, since the passport no. mentioned in my EOI and ACS will be the old one.
> 
> Never the less, the time also gonna be increased due to the same


Different passport numbers won't create any problem. Ref: *Different Passport Issue (IELTS vs EOI/Visa)*

It takes a week or two to get new passports issued under tatkal scheme. So, not much of a delay there. Also, you do have sufficient time to do your PCC after the invitation. Ref: *ACS Processing timelines 2015*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The best thing would be to check with PSK helpline or PSK centre directly.

They will guide you properly as per the current process and timelines.
Do let us know what they suggest.





Vivek_0084 said:


> Thanks for the advise Jitendra. So one quick question, whether I shall apply for PCC with right information. Once appointment received, I should reach PSK with marriage certificate and endorse my wifes name on the passport. Lead time of 7 days approx for name endorsement and post then the application automatically directs to Police for further validation and issuing the certificate.
> 
> Please correct if my understanding is correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Different passport numbers won't create any problem. Ref: *Different Passport Issue (IELTS vs EOI/Visa)*
> 
> It takes a week or two to get new passports issued under tatkal scheme. So, not much of a delay there. Also, you do have sufficient time to do your PCC after the invitation. Ref: *ACS Processing timelines 2015*


Thanks a ton mate. So better, I will get the same things endorsed and once the passport is available, I should go for the PCC. Once again thanks a lot for the support and clarification.


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In just over 4 days and 2 hours you would know the outcome...
> 
> What I feel is that, there are few things that should go your way....
> * NOT many people with 65 points between ....24 April 2015 to 30 April 2015 (time you submitted your EOI)
> ...


Thanks Jeetan, You mean to say that people who has got higher points get the higher chances and nowhere related to how early you launch EOI? if that is the case assume that if only 1 quota is available and i have already applied on 30Apr but someone who has the same points applies by 6May, now who has the chance of getting the invite?(the question might be silly but i just want to check how DIBP reacts on priorities)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

EOI submitted date (*Date of Effect*) is considered in the following scenario:-

IF 2 or more people are tied on Points, then the person who submitted his/her EOI First would be selected.

In your example both of you are tied on points, then the person who submitted EOI first is considered. i.e. person having earlier "*Date of Effect*"
So you would be invited First.





vickygaucho said:


> Thanks Jeetan, You mean to say that people who has got higher points get the higher chances and nowhere related to how early you launch EOI? if that is the case assume that if only 1 quota is available and i have already applied on 30Apr but someone who has the same points applies by 6May, now who has the chance of getting the invite?(the question might be silly but i just want to check how DIBP reacts on priorities)


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

I guess this has already been discussed, but i could not find it in the last few pages of this thread.
So, I guess that 60 pointers until 24th April have already received the invite and this is going to be starting 25th April until May 7, is that correct?? or there is still a backlog for 60 pointers ?? :-(
Please suggest!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For Occupation ID "2613", 60 pointers whose "_Visa date of effect_" was until "_*23 March 2015 1.04 pm*_" have received invites.

This means 60 points until the above date and time have received invites.

So 60 pointers backlog starts from "_*23 March 2015 1.04 pm*_" this time on-wards.....

AND 60+ pointers backlog starts from *24 April 2015 00:00 hrs*.




Ritika11 said:


> I guess this has already been discussed, but i could not find it in the last few pages of this thread.
> So, I guess that 60 pointers until 24th April have already received the invite and this is going to be starting 25th April until May 7, is that correct?? or there is still a backlog for 60 pointers ?? :-(
> Please suggest!


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

ANN POLARIS said:


> Hi,
> Hope somebody can help me and tell me when i could get my invitation due to my visa is due on 28 of May. It is really urgent for my situation.
> 
> Really appreciate, guys !!
> ...


Now the ceiling is coming out and accountants left less numbers. does it mean we have higher chance to get invitation on 8th of MAY for external auditors which i submitted my EOI on 30th of March? Hope experience and professional people could give some suggestions. thanks, guys.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

You should get it this time.


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> You should get it this time.


I hope so due to my visa will expire on 28th of May.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

You should receive it irrespective of other occupations reaching the ceiling as it would only be 7 days of backlog.

Based on great analysis from another member Keeda.

Every round there is a minimum of 10 days of backlog cleared so it should be through.

However it would be difficult to comment on the visa expiry dates as this is just an invite. By the time you apply and a CO gets assigned it takes a month (minimum) to be on a safer side please consider atleast 2 months for the grant to be through.


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should receive it irrespective of other occupations reaching the ceiling as it would only be 7 days of backlog.
> 
> ...


thanks for your comment. My agent said if i get EOI, then i could get bridge visa to wait my visa grant. if you said that so, i am confused, and should ask them again.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ANN POLARIS said:


> thanks for your comment. My agent said if i get EOI, then i could get bridge visa to wait my visa grant. if you said that so, i am confused, and should ask them again.


Hi Ann,

as far as I know, If you get invited on the 8th to apply for a visa and you lodge it the same day, you will be eligible to get a bridging visa that will be valid right after your current visa's expiry which is on May 28. I should know as my wife is also in same case as yours. She will lose her dependent visa (because I change company and my new company didnt include my dependents in my 457 visa) so we are hoping to get that invite on friday so she doesnt have to leave.

Lets hope for the best.

Goodluck to both of us.


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi Ann,
> 
> as far as I know, If you get invited on the 8th to apply for a visa and you lodge it the same day, you will be eligible to get a bridging visa that will be valid right after your current visa's expiry which is on May 28. I should know as my wife is also in same case as yours. She will lose her dependent visa (because I change company and my new company didnt include my dependents in my 457 visa) so we are hoping to get that invite on friday so she doesnt have to leave.
> 
> ...


thanks for your detailed reply. good luck for both of us !!


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

ANN POLARIS said:


> thanks for your detailed reply. good luck for both of us !!


by the way, has your wife done AFP and medical test already?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ANN POLARIS said:


> by the way, has your wife done AFP and medical test already?


Yes she did, actually we both did. Everything is ready to be submitted we just await the invite


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Yes she did, actually we both did. Everything is ready to be submitted we just await the invite


can i did medical test without HAP ID? My agent told me i can not do medical test without HAP id. how long does your wife wait to get AFP?

thanks


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

yes you can just register at emedical client eMedical Client
print your referral letter it will have the hap id. It will be valid for one year.

About the AFP my wife was the one who processed it for both of us, so Im not sure. She did initially because it is also needed as a requirement to apply for a police clearance in Qatar and in Dubai.
Check this site:
National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> yes you can just register at emedical client eMedical Client
> print your referral letter it will have the hap id. It will be valid for one year.
> 
> About the AFP my wife was the one who processed it for both of us, so Im not sure. She did initially because it is also needed as a requirement to apply for a police clearance in Qatar and in Dubai.
> ...


really appreciating. it is really helpful to me. 

hope both of us can get it this around !!


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

ANN POLARIS said:


> ikrammd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


More info on different situations. Keep it going guys which makes this forum really helpful.

I can also see a many members helping others even after the grant last year.

We should look at taking this to the next level by creating a topic which should help other members identify proper consultants for various job opportunities on contract/consulting etc etc


As getting the grant is just the first step.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

i apllied for EOI on 25th of march... can i expect invite on 8th May ?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

hey people.. i got one question... i am planning to apply for my mother... as dependent... but i just noticed that she has different address in her passport than me... but i got decalration from professional peoples.. saying that they consider she is dependent on me... and they also mentioned in declaration that yes she is living with me since 2007...

This passport different address will create any problem ??


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

34 hours to go!!


----------



## Karan88 (May 6, 2015)

Hi All,
Did any one loged for 190 nsw as Systems Analyst - 261112 with 60 points got invitation ?

my details.

EOI log - 6/feb/2015.
Systems Analyst - 261112
total points 60


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

from 10 apr to 24th apr,

they have covered some 10 days back log.

12th march to 23rd march

can we expect at least 8 days back log to be cleared now on 8th may invi rounds?

i.e upto 1st april.

i.e


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

They have cleared about 10 days back log from 12/3/15 to 23/3/15

can we expect at least 8 days cut off for may 8th round?

i.e upto 1/4/15?


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,EOI Filed on 1st May,Industrial Engineer, 60 Points...Fingers crossed..


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> They have cleared about 10 days back log from 12/3/15 to 23/3/15
> 
> can we expect at least 8 days cut off for may 8th round?
> 
> i.e upto 1/4/15?


they will cover at least a month... mark my words !!


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there any hope or chances for my profile? NSW (55+5) with Proficient English...

Thanksn

__________________
261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 12 March 2015 | PTEA L=74,R=68,S=90,W=70 Overall=73 (05-Apr-2015)| EOI 190 NSW - 27 Apr 2015 (55+5 Points) | Invite - ??? | Visa Lodged- ??? | PCC - ???| Medicals - ??? | CO assigned - ???| VISA Grant - ??? | Landing - ???


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any hope or chances for my profile? NSW (55+5) with Proficient English...
> 
> ...


very less... but dont loose hope please


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone in 263111 got invite on 24th April, who have applied anytime in the month of April. Is the backlog going to be there still, with Business analyst off the list and the Software programmers and accountants now having considerably lesser numbers left? What are the chances for me? Applied on 28th April.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys, just got invite from WA for 190..Still waiting for 189 on May 8th.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Hey guys, just got invite from WA for 190..Still waiting for 189 on May 8th.


great news bro... hope i get mine this time


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

I wish everybody will get the invi this time.

Jay Mata Di


----------



## yaohancz (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI on 19th April with 60 points as a developer programmer.
Just wondering as the number of quota in this profession has reached 4957/5005, do I have to wait until the next financial year to get my invitation?

Thanks.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

I think quite a lot of people will get invites on May 8th as we have reached the end of the financial year. All the best everyone. 27 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

You have to wait till july 2015




yaohancz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 19th April with 60 points as a developer programmer.
> Just wondering as the number of quota in this profession has reached 4957/5005, do I have to wait until the next financial year to get my invitation?
> ...


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I have lodged EOI today 6th May for Telecommunications Engineer with 65 points. Any idea, whether I can expect invite on May8th.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sribha said:


> I have lodged EOI today 6th May for Telecommunications Engineer with 65 points. Any idea, whether I can expect invite on May8th.


What I think is (Based on comments from other forum posts and looking at the occupation ceiling list) folks who have applied for skills outside of 2613, have a great chance of getting EOI, tomorrow. 
They (skill select/immi.gov/whoever) need to fill up 1000 invites tomorrow and since you have 65 and outside of 2613 skill, you should get it. All the best to you!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would have to wait until the next FY for invite.

IF there aren't any IMMI rule changes then you might get your invite most probably in August or Sep 2015.




yaohancz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 19th April with 60 points as a developer programmer.
> Just wondering as the number of quota in this profession has reached 4957/5005, do I have to wait until the next financial year to get my invitation?
> ...


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

*This feels like the longest wait!*

So, 24 more hours to go. So stressful. Hope I make it in the lucky 48 list . 
How will I be notified? I should login to skillselect and check my EOI status or will my agent or I get an email?

All the best to everybody! Lets hope and pray for the best!
___________________________________ ____________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It would be advisable to check your EOI status in your SkillSelect account after 07:30 pm IST tomorrow.

As at times the invite email is delayed.

All The Best!!!




Archana.r said:


> So, 24 more hours to go. So stressful. Hope I make it in the lucky 48 list .
> How will I be notified? I should login to skillselect and check my EOI status or will my agent or I get an email?
> 
> All the best to everybody! Lets hope and pray for the best!
> ...


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Eagerly waiting for May 8th. Hope it comes through but statistics in Skill select is not 
so encouraging. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

All the best everyone !

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *
*189 LODGED/ACK- | PCC SELF/WIFE-| 
MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


----------



## maverick10 (Mar 19, 2014)

*EOI Submitted on 14th April 2015....is there any chance to get invitation on 8th may*

Hi 

I have submitted my EOI on 14th of april 2015 with 60 points :fingerscrossed:

ACS Assessment - 263111

I am eagerly waiting for the invitation on 8th may.

What are the chances?:confused2:

If any one with same situation can throw some light on that please...


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

maverick10 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 14th of april 2015 with 60 points :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Wait till next round. You will get one then.


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

*EOI numbers*

hi experts,

Is there any chance to get to know the EOI numbers for a specific skill set, for current round from immi site or other sources?


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

I dont think there is a way to find eoi applied per skillcode. All we can do is wait and watch.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

maverick10 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 14th of april 2015 with 60 points :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hey I am also in the same situation, but my date of eoi is 14 days later than yours. Please update on forum, if you receive the invite today.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As your points total is 70...you would definitely be invited today (provided there aren't many 70 and 70+ pointers ahead of you. BUT this seems unlikely.).

Check your EOI status in your SkillSelect account after 07:30 pm IST later today.

Enjoy & All The Best!!!




ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Eagerly waiting for May 8th. Hope it comes through but statistics in Skill select is not
> so encouraging. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There isn't any such facility.




vickygaucho said:


> hi experts,
> 
> Is there any chance to get to know the EOI numbers for a specific skill set, for current round from immi site or other sources?


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

*Invite for Subclass 190*

Hi All,

Are the invites for Subclass 190 visa also rolled out every alternate friday or it's just for 189?

My status of application is 'SUBMITTED' since 21st April.

Awaiting invite ...:juggle:

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Little Less than 9 HOURS TO GO |||

*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IT isn't every alternate Friday.....BUT 2nd and 4th FRIDAY.

These invites are for...

* Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
* Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)

WHEREAS Invites for 190 are sent throughout the year and not like the above Visa Subclass..




rohitszone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are the invites for Subclass 190 visa also rolled out every alternate friday or it's just for 189?
> 
> ...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| Little Less than 9 HOURS TO GO |||
> 
> *


Yes and I'm unable to sit still! Excited and nervous all at once!! And with the AC in office really low, I'm really on the edge of my seat. Feels like the clock has slowed down too!!


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Yes and I'm unable to sit still! Excited and nervous all at once!! And with the AC in office really low, I'm really on the edge of my seat. Feels like the clock has slowed down too!!


so am I. Pray for that!!! do we get result at 12am tonight ?


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

so am I. Pray for that!!! do we get result at 12am tonight ?


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

ANN POLARIS said:


> so am I. Pray for that!!! do we get result at 12am tonight ?


No.. you may probably get the result around 8 pm tonight(IST).. i got my invitation mail at 7:46 pm


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

What are my chances today ?

Computer Network and System Engineer -263111
Visa Subclass: 189
EOI Submitted: 16/04/2015 
Total Points: 60


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ANN POLARIS said:


> so am I. Pray for that!!! do we get result at 12am tonight ?


I think we'll get it 12am australia time


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

I am also starting to feel uneasy and tensed awaiting the invite.
I will have to endure my agony until tomorrow. 
I dont have access to skill select and will just wait for my agent's call in the morning.

Good luck to all of us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Puneesh.s said:


> What are my chances today ?
> 
> Computer Network and System Engineer -263111
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ...


Lets hope you and I get it today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All The Best!!!




mr.c said:


> i am also starting to feel uneasy and tensed awaiting the invite.
> I will have to endure my agony until tomorrow.
> I dont have access to skill select and will just wait for my agent's call in the morning.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> very less... but dont loose hope please


Hi,

I just got the Invitation from the NSW at 11:51 Am (India Time).. Proceeding with the NSW nomination. Will reach the experts if the help required...

NSW Invite - 07 May 2015


Thanks.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I have made a thread for May 2015 visa applicants, hope everyone who gets the invite and lodge their visa this month update their status in the link below so we can track and share our timelines 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/741954-may-2015-visa-applicants.html


goodluck again!!! hoping to see you all tomorrow in the above thread


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

i have to wait for my agent call....  this is again one whole day for me... thats so bad...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> I am also starting to feel uneasy and tensed awaiting the invite.
> I will have to endure my agony until tomorrow.
> I dont have access to skill select and will just wait for my agent's call in the morning.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!!!!!!!!!!


Hello Mr. C, You have paid to the consultant, good money. The least they can do, is provide you with the required access. After all, it is your application. Why don't you sternly (Very sternly) demand access credentials?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good luck all


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Count Down Begins!!!*


||| Little over 6 HOURS TO GO |||


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Yup Tension mounting as I know its not easy for me to get the invite before July but still hoping for the best...Best of luck for all those who submitted before April 8th.



Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Little over 6 HOURS TO GO |||


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi ..
Please help me, am trying to fill eoi for 190.. can anyone tell what to be replied for this "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* Help for Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would answer it as "No", unless you want to Live in Regional Australia.




geets said:


> Hi ..
> Please help me, am trying to fill eoi for 190.. can anyone tell what to be replied for this "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* Help for Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

geets said:


> Hi ..
> Please help me, am trying to fill eoi for 190.. can anyone tell what to be replied for this "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* Help for Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"



Select YES. You could also get invitation from regional Australia too.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

and "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* Help for Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?" 
my agent wrote no in 189 but i feel it shud be yes..


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

ok got it....thanks



Jeeten#80 said:


> I would answer it as "No", unless you want to Live in Regional Australia.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you have done your Studies (Bachelors/Masters/MBA...etc..) in Australia then it should be "YES" ELSE it should be "NO".





geets said:


> and "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* Help for Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?"
> my agent wrote no in 189 but i feel it shud be yes..


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

and shall we leave the blank under employment colm for date till..as am continuing with the same job or i have to mention todays date..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes leave it blank...




geets said:


> and shall we leave the blank under employment colm for date till..as am continuing with the same job or i have to mention todays date..


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

yes if you're in sydney. 7:30 is according to indian time.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Can someone share, when we will come to know whether we are invited or not. Will we receive mail on the same invitation day?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Today by 07:30 PM IST, invites would be sent out....

e-mail communication usually is delayed...

So just login into your Skillselect account to check your EOI status.





sribha said:


> Can someone share, when we will come to know whether we are invited or not. Will we receive mail on the same invitation day?


----------



## harkanwal (May 7, 2015)

*Expecting invitation tomorrow*

EOI Submitted for 189 on 29th April: 
Total Points 70 expecting Invitation Tomorrow


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Which ANZSCO code u applied for??


----------



## harkanwal (May 7, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Which ANZSCO code u applied for??


Hi, 

I applied in 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

ACS received in only 1 Week.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok. All the very best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Count Down |||*

*
||| Little over 4 HOURS TO GO |||

ALL THE BEST to ALL INVOLVED!!!

*


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

This is worse than what I had imagined. Just can't take my mind off it. Can't remember the last time I was this desperate. Hoping there aren't too many 70+ pointers ahead of me! 

All the best everyone. 4 hours to go!

___________________________________ ____________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


----------



## harkanwal (May 7, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Ok. All the very best


Many Thanks my Friend 

How About you ??


----------



## harkanwal (May 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| Little over 4 HOURS TO GO |||
> 
> ALL THE BEST to ALL INVOLVED!!!
> ...


Thanks Jeeten...  

wishing the same for you too.. See you soon in Aus


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Harkanwal,

189 | 261313

EOI submitted on 1st May with 60 points. Updated to 65 points on 3rd May. Date of effect was changed to 3rd. And I can c many 65 + in the forum itself, so not sure... Just hoping for the best!!!

3 hrs 15 mins more... All this curiosity will either get over or will create space for new one


----------



## harkanwal (May 7, 2015)

ssingh, 

same here, i have been trying hard with Ielts and everytime i was getting less than 7 in one or the other section, one time it was 9, 8, 8, 6.5 

then luckily in april i heard of PTE and booked it, 
Got 84, 84, 87, 84 and so submitted EOI with 70 points on that basis. 

I also see Many guys with 65+ so fingers crossed this time.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hello guys, please update us once you get your invites tonight. God bless us all!!


----------



## sukus (Apr 16, 2015)

*261313 - 65 points - EOI submitted on 07/May/2015*

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

20-Sep-2014 : IELTS Exam
10-Oct-2014 : IELTS Results (L 9, R 8, S 7.5, W 6.5| Overall - 8) (0 points)
20-Oct-2014 : IELTS Applied for revaluation (Disappointed)
10-Apr-2015 : ACS Submitted
17-Apr-2015 : ACS Outcome (5+ years => 10 points)
05-May-2015 : PTE Exam
07-May-2015 : PTE Results (L 75, R 83, S 74, W 81 | Overall - 78) (10 points)
07-May-2015 : EOI Submitted (65 points)

08-May-2015 : The D-day :juggle:


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Today by 07:30 PM IST, invites would be sent out....
> 
> e-mail communication usually is delayed...
> 
> So just login into your Skillselect account to check your EOI status.


If my agent has lodged behalf of me, then I should wait for his response isn't?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Message me you contact details via PM...

Will keep in touch.



harkanwal said:


> Thanks Jeeten...
> 
> wishing the same for you too.. See you soon in Aus


----------



## sukus (Apr 16, 2015)

sribha said:


> If my agent has lodged behalf of me, then I should wait for his response isn't?


Hi sribha,
You can ask you agent to share the SkillSelect Username and password.

Please note: SkillSelect Login page is not available now. Its showing this message:

-------------------------------------------------------------
Employment Websites Unavailable

Due to major IT infrastructure changes, the Employment Services System (ESS) and the Remote Jobs and Communities Program (RJCP) applications and the Australian JobSearch (AJS) website and Job Seeker JobSearch mobile application and *SkillSelect *is currently not available..
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should ask your agent to provide the Login details and check it on your own.




sribha said:


> If my agent has lodged behalf of me, then I should wait for his response isn't?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Little less than 2 HOURS TO GO |||

ALL THE BEST to ALL INVOLVED!!!


----------



## sukus (Apr 16, 2015)

*SkillSelect Login : Working now*

Just FYI

SkillSelect Login page is working fine now

_________________________________________________________________
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

20-Sep-2014 : IELTS Exam
10-Oct-2014 : IELTS Results (L 9, R 8, S 7.5, W 6.5| Overall - 8) (0 points)
20-Oct-2014 : IELTS Applied for revaluation (Disappointed)
10-Apr-2015 : ACS Submitted
17-Apr-2015 : ACS Outcome (5+ years => 10 points)
05-May-2015 : PTE Exam
07-May-2015 : PTE Results (L 75, R 83, S 74, W 81 | Overall - 78) (10 points)
07-May-2015 : EOI Submitted (65 points)

08-May-2015 : The D-day


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Hopefully this time we'll see a good number of EOI's been cleared out on most of the professions due to two of the professions reaching their Ceilings already or almost already.

Wishing you all very best!
How long more now before results start to be published?
J


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Unfortunately, I am not curious at all!!
I had submitted my EOI on 1st April with 60 point for 2613.
I know i'll have to wait until July, I wish the immi rules dont get changed the next year or else its gonna be wrose :-(


----------



## dolwin (Nov 2, 2014)

Ritika11 said:


> Unfortunately, I am not curious at all!!
> EOI submitted on 1st April with 60 point for 2613.
> I know i'll have to wait until July, I wish the rules dont get changed or else its gonna be wrose :-(


Have you considered applying for 190 (NSW) as well?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Same here, not at all curious. But I got to know that we can apply for 190 as well. Hence applied over there too ...


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As your points total is 70...you would definitely be invited today (provided there aren't many 70 and 70+ pointers ahead of you. BUT this seems unlikely.).
> 
> Check your EOI status in your SkillSelect account after 07:30 pm IST later today.
> 
> Enjoy & All The Best!!!


Thanks Mate !


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| 01 HOUR TO GO |||

ALL THE BEST to ALL INVOLVED!!!


*


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*All the very Best to all of you!!*


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

All the best everyone, whoever is waiting for invitation!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| JUST UNDER 30 MINUTES TO GO |||

ALL THE BEST to ALL INVOLVED!!!


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Will the EOI status change to INVITE SENT/INVITED ?

___________________________________ ____________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Will change to invited




Archana.r said:


> Will the EOI status change to INVITE SENT/INVITED ?
> 
> ___________________________________ ____________________
> 189 | 261313
> ...


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Few minutes left now.. i am skeptical about my chances..


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hopes up guys..2 minutes to go.


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone got the invite. Am waiting for my agent to update.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *
*189 LODGED/ACK- | PCC SELF/WIFE-| 
MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone got invited?? Hmm it would be disappointing if I were not invited
I updated my EOI on 1st April , that's just a few days from previous cut off date 23rd March 
I wonder what happened


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone got invite ??


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Strange no one has got it yet......................


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

It usually takes some time. Give it 10 more minutes.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Give it another 5 minutes or so.....

Then again log into your Skillselect Account and check your EOI Status!


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Yay!!! I got invited!
_________________________________________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015 
Invite: 08/05/2015


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

what action should be show, does anyone know that ? my action shows "apply visa". does it means i get invited ?


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

I received the invite just now. Hurray !!!
All the best to others.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!




Archana.r said:


> Yay!!! I got invited!
> _________________________________________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ...


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes!

___________________________________ ____________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015 
Invite: 07/05/2015



ANN POLARIS said:


> what action should be show, does anyone know that ? my action shows "apply visa". does it means i get invited ?


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Yay!!! I got invited!
> _________________________________________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ...


what your action shows? does it show " apply visa" ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!*




NewsWatch said:


> I received the invite just now. Hurray !!!
> All the best to others.


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my invite 
Yahoooo


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ANY 60 POINTERS who have received INVITE???


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

got my invite... good luck to all..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!

*


mmauk11 said:


> Got my invite
> Yahoooo


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulation.......



anonimus said:


> got my invite... good luck to all..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!*




anonimus said:


> got my invite... good luck to all..


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulation........




mmauk11 said:


> Got my invite
> Yahoooo


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> ___________________________________ ____________________
> ...



OH !!YEAS~~ I GOT IT~~Thank your guys help. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulation..............





Archana.r said:


> Yay!!! I got invited!
> _________________________________________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ...


----------



## ANN POLARIS (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ANY 60 POINTERS who have received INVITE???


yep !! i got it with 60 points!!


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

No update for me... 65 points.... I think only 70+ have received the invites... Wish I should have thought of going for PTE and reaching 70


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulation......




NewsWatch said:


> I received the invite just now. Hurray !!!
> All the best to others.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone with 60 point got the invite? I submitted mine on 27 april. Mechanical engineering.


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulation.....

Go ahead... and all the best!!!




ANN POLARIS said:


> OH !!YEAS~~ I GOT IT~~Thank your guys help. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!




ANN POLARIS said:


> yep !! i got it with 60 points!!


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

INVITED!  Applied on march, 23th. 263111


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| ICT Check |||*


ANY *ICT APPLICANTS* with 60 POINTS who have received INVITE???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*


captain_hoomi said:


> INVITED!  Applied on march, 23th. 263111


----------



## rajayasir (Feb 13, 2015)

GOT IT 

EOI Submitted on 31st March with 60 points


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

ANy news for Software engineer who got Invite on 8th May with 60 points


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*


rajayasir said:


> GOT IT
> 
> EOI Submitted on 31st March with 60 points


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received the invite! See you all in Australia!

___________________________________ ____________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: S 90, R 82, L 84, W 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: S 90, R 90, L 82, W 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015 
Invite: 07/05/2015


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Got my invite!!! :second::second::second:

All the best everyone !

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *08 MAY 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK- | PCC SELF/WIFE-| 
MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeaaa.

I received the invite too.
263111 with 60 pts. Applied on 9thApril


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
Kindly share your Occupation Code???

*


rajayasir said:


> GOT IT
> 
> EOI Submitted on 31st March with 60 points


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Congratsss


Archana.r said:


> Yay!!! I got invited!
> _________________________________________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratz Hiraman



Hiraman said:


> Yeaaa.
> 
> I received the invite too.
> 263111 with 60 pts. Applied on 9thApril


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

Have u applied under 2613 category ?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

congrats to you ....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*


Hiraman said:


> Yeaaa.
> 
> I received the invite too.
> 263111 with 60 pts. Applied on 9thApril


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

HI ALL,

My agent just confirmed that she'd seen my invitation.!

Please find the details in my signature, I'll update it accordingly.

J


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*



ExpatIndia said:


> Got my invite!!! :second::second::second:
> 
> All the best everyone !
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulation!!!






UKSLAUS said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> My agent just confirmed that she'd seen my invitation.!
> 
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*Congratulations to all of you !!!*


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*


UKSLAUS said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> My agent just confirmed that she'd seen my invitation.!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

UKSLAUS said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> My agent just confirmed that she'd seen my invitation.!
> 
> ...


60 points?


----------



## sukus (Apr 16, 2015)

Any 65 pointers got invite for 2613 ?


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

Congratulation...........




ExpatIndia said:


> Got my invite!!! :second::second::second:
> 
> All the best everyone !
> 
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone who submitted eoi in April with 60 pts got invitation???


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations |||
> 
> All The Best !!!


Thanks Jeeten,
What's yours?

I got the email notification before looking into skill select.


----------



## chikkubinil (Apr 16, 2015)

I got invitation for 189 visa, birth certificate is compulsory for 189 visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ANY *ICT 2613 APPLICANTS* with *60 POINTS* who have received INVITE???


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

chikkubinil said:


> I got invitation for 189 visa, birth certificate is compulsory for 189 visa?


No. There are other alternative too.


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

Got my invitation , under 263111, submitted on 1 Apr .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Passport or School Mark Sheet having DOB will also do.....As for people born before 1989 in India.....you can use other documents..




chikkubinil said:


> I got invitation for 189 visa, birth certificate is compulsory for 189 visa?


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

your points??????





aks.amitsahu said:


> Got my invitation , under 263111, submitted on 1 Apr .


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

chikkubinil said:


> I got invitation for 189 visa, birth certificate is compulsory for 189 visa?


I just provided my passport copy for DOB proof


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!

*


aks.amitsahu said:


> Got my invitation , under 263111, submitted on 1 Apr .


----------



## chikkubinil (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Please mention your points along with the submission date.


----------



## chikkubinil (Apr 16, 2015)

Can I use my passport copy for age proof


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Anybody who had submitted EOI in April with 60 points for 2163, received invite??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
I wasn't expecting Invitation for 189 this FY.

*


Hiraman said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> What's yours?
> 
> I got the email notification before looking into skill select.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello Geet,

You have to wait till Aug end or Sept starting







geets said:


> Please mention your points along with the submission date.


----------



## chikkubinil (Apr 16, 2015)

How many days will take to get case officer for 189 visa


----------



## Ritika11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oops! i mean 2613 Software engineer..


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Even from March, no one got




Ritika11 said:


> Anybody who had submitted EOI in April with 60 points for 2163, received invite??


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Does the status turn directly from submitted to file visa???

I filled my eoi myself and doubt it the reference number provide foe assessment and pte are correct... Do they raise concern if they found the information incorrect??


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

I think so but lets see what they update on website, you never know again few seats might be left...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

30 -40 days.




chikkubinil said:


> How many days will take to get case officer for 189 visa


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

congratulation who got invited and whoever r waiting... all the best


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

For Software and Accountants people, Please check after 3rd July 2015


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After you lodge your VISA application online by paying the Visa fees and complete the 17 page online form......*CO will be assigned in around 50-60 days as per current trend.*




chikkubinil said:


> How many days will take to get case officer for 189 visa


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are just hoping against hope....

No seat would be left for 2613 after today's round...




geets said:


> I think so but lets see what they update on website, you never know again few seats might be left...


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Congratulations to all who received the invite...

Jeeten, can v still expect the invitation or is it all??


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Anybody analysed the cut offs? For 263111 what's the cutoff?


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats to those u got the invites.. We will join ur club on 22nd!!


----------



## harkanwal (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Got The Invitation for 263111, I submitted EOI on 29th aPril with 70 Points.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Anybody analysed the cut offs? For 263111 what's the cutoff?


Hi,

There is no separate cut off for 263111. It's the general one will know the actual cut off by next Friday.

I've submitted on 18th April no invite yet.

Next round


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

So far we have 9th April as cutoff date for 60 pointer 263111.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Yup..next round it is..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!




harkanwal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got The Invitation for 263111, I submitted EOI on 29th aPril with 70 Points.


----------



## harkanwal (May 7, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no separate cut off for 263111. It's the general one will know the actual cut off by next Friday.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

you submitted with how many points??
I have 70 points and got it today. 

wishing you all the best for next round my friend.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I doubt ...it seems that ALL Invites have been taken by 65+ AND 65 POINTERS (who were ahead in the queue)..for ICT Occupation Group 2613...





ssingh18 said:


> Congratulations to all who received the invite...
> 
> Jeeten, can v still expect the invitation or is it all??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL those who have received invite today,

Kindly subscribe to the following thread and start your VISA application process discussion.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/744474-eoi-invitations-received-may-8th-2015-a.html#post7096426


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Starting this thread for individuals who are Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on May 22nd, 2015.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/744490-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaited-may-22nd-2015-a.html#post7096474


Kindly join in!!!

*


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
I got invitation too. Congrats to all those who got!


----------



## amie. (May 5, 2015)

Hi all, finally received the invitation at 12.19am Canberra time. This is my third round and I waited about five weeks in total. Cheers!
---------------------------------------------
14/02/15 - IELTS Exam
02/03/15 - IELTS Results | R8.5 | L8.0 | W7.5 | S7.0 |
03/03/15 - CPA Assessment (Submission of Documents by Post)
24/03/15 - CPA Assessment Positive (Received Letter by Post) - 221213 External Auditor 
02/04/15 - EOI Submission
08/05/15 - Invitation to Apply 
XX/XX/15 - Application Lodged


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||


All The Best!!!







Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation too. Congrats to all those who got!


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

amie. said:


> Hi all, finally received the invitation at 12.19am Canberra time. This is my third round and I waited about five weeks in total. Cheers!
> ---------------------------------------------
> 14/02/15 - IELTS Exam
> 02/03/15 - IELTS Results | R8.5 | L8.0 | W7.5 | S7.0 |
> ...


Hi Amie,
We've got quite similar credentials. congrats to you and let's share visa application lodging experience onwards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||


All The Best!!!




amie. said:


> Hi all, finally received the invitation at 12.19am Canberra time. This is my third round and I waited about five weeks in total. Cheers!
> ---------------------------------------------
> 14/02/15 - IELTS Exam
> 02/03/15 - IELTS Results | R8.5 | L8.0 | W7.5 | S7.0 |
> ...


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

harkanwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> you submitted with how many points??
> I have 70 points and got it today.
> ...


60 points 18th April


----------



## vickygaucho (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone holding 65 points for 2613 got the invite?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

No invite received this round too. Need to wait until July.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What is your Occupation Code?




Gaut said:


> No invite received this round too. Need to wait until July.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone who got the invitations......and for the one who didn't ......dont worry you guys will get the invite soon.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello,

Got my invitation today at 7.49PM IST

Jay Mata Di


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Congras to all....

And some of us have to wait untill July / Aug to get an invite

Regards
Afdal

-Submitted EOI for 189 (2613) with 60 points on 13/04/15


----------



## maverick10 (Mar 19, 2014)

Puneesh.s said:


> What are my chances today ?
> 
> Computer Network and System Engineer -263111
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ...



I have submitted mine on 14/4/15 with the same situation as yours....let hope we get invitation today..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all!! got my invite today too. now preparing to lodge my visa application, hopefully we get it submitted today  See you all in the May 2015 Visa application thread


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

HI,

I got my invitation yesterday , How can I get my medicals done before the CO is assigned ??

CHeers
Amit


----------



## himanshunahata (Feb 3, 2015)

EOI with 65 points for Software engineer (2613) 

What are my chances of getting an invite ?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> HI,
> 
> I got my invitation yesterday , How can I get my medicals done before the CO is assigned ??
> 
> ...


here you go..

Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you haven't received your Invite in today's round...

Then most probably you would have to wait until July 2015 for NEW quota, as this FY quota seems to have exhausted last night.

PROVIDED there aren't any major Rule changes to the IMMI program......I'm also in the same boat but with 60 points only.




himanshunahata said:


> EOI with 65 points for Software engineer (2613)
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!




Mr.C said:


> Hi all!! got my invite today too. now preparing to lodge my visa application, hopefully we get it submitted today  See you all in the May 2015 Visa application thread


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

himanshunahata said:


> EOI with 65 points for Software engineer (2613)
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite ?


When did you submit your EOI? It seems the cut off points for 2613 are 65 for the round of 8th May. Please let us know your EOI submitted date to have an idea of the cut off date. Thanks.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I have applied through an agent. Is there any way for me to to check by myself if invite is received on skill select, with just an eoi number?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I have applied through an agent. Is there any way for me to to check by myself if invite is received on skill select, with just an eoi number?


Well first of all, congratulations... because I am pretty sure you have got the invite as you submitted your EOI with 70 points.

The answer to your question NO - Because one usually needs a username and password to login to the skillselect page to check the status. Alternatively you will need access to email account, that is probably used by your agent, to receive the EOI invite result.


----------



## himanshunahata (Feb 3, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> When did you submit your EOI? It seems the cut off points for 2613 are 65 for the round of 8th May. Please let us know your EOI submitted date to have an idea of the cut off date. Thanks.


I submitted my EOI on 5/5/2015. What is the cut off date for the submission ?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

himanshunahata said:


> I submitted my EOI on 5/5/2015. What is the cut off date for the submission ?


Cut - Off Date: Also known as Visa date of effect. For example - The EOI result from 24-April said applicants with 60 points who had filed the EOI on or before 23-March have been invited. This 23-March is known as the cut-off date.

For More Info:
SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results

Usually the cut off date is for applicants with a points score of 60. But in case when the occupation ceiling is about to be filled up, the points score (for cut off) could be 65 or more. This is the case for 2613 applicants who were waiting for 8th May EOI invite results. 

So the cut off date for 65 pointers seems to be 5th May. Those with 65 points who filed EOI on 5th May (or later) haven't received any invite, and they will continue to remain in the queue (i.e. backlog).
And the cut off date for 60 pointers remains unchanged from previous round i.e. 23rd March. Those with 60 points who filed EOI on 23-March (or later) haven't received any invite, and they will continue to remain in the queue (i.e. backlog).

This is applicable to EOI applicants with 2613 as the occupation code.

I hope it helps.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I got the invite for 189..thank you so much for all your support...Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ask you agent to share your Skillselect *UserID* and *PWD*.

ELSE you should have access to the Email account which the Agent used while submitting your EOI.




PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I have applied through an agent. Is there any way for me to to check by myself if invite is received on skill select, with just an eoi number?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations & All The Best |||


*


PABansod said:


> Hey guys, I got the invite for 189..thank you so much for all your support...Cheers


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Hey guys, I got the invite for 189..thank you so much for all your support...Cheers


Congrats!


----------



## safeerkhan (Jul 28, 2014)

My invitation has finally ARRIVED


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations & All The Best |||

What is your Occupation Code?
Points Break-up?
Visa Type?




safeerkhan said:


> My invitation has finally ARRIVED


----------



## himanshunahata (Feb 3, 2015)

safeerkhan said:


> My invitation has finally ARRIVED


Bro, Your points and Occupation code ?


----------



## safeerkhan (Jul 28, 2014)

60 POINTS - 189 VISA - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

safeerkhan said:


> 60 POINTS - 189 VISA - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


Hi Safeer,

Congrats..!! What is the date of your EOI submission? I've submitted with the same code on 18th April. Trying to analyse the Cut off date.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## safeerkhan (Jul 28, 2014)

EOI Submission Date was on April 5th 2015


----------



## saurabhgoel123 (May 3, 2015)

Congrats Bro !!!!!! All The Best !!!!


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

@ Goodtimes 
Thanks for sharing the analysis. I submitted EOI on 1st May with 60 points which got updated to 65 points on 3rd May, however I did not receive the invite 

Was my EOI considered as the one for 60 points??


----------



## williamsoe (May 8, 2015)

EOI submitted on 20th January 2015.. total points 55 + NSW 5 =60 ..electronics engineer..9 yrs working experience...CDR positive outcome of AE. IELTS overall score 6.5... L 7 R 6 W 6.5 S ^....still waiting for invitation. any idea or experience ? my buddies..thanks


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

ssingh18 said:


> @ Goodtimes
> Thanks for sharing the analysis. I submitted EOI on 1st May with 60 points which got updated to 65 points on 3rd May, however I did not receive the invite
> 
> Was my EOI considered as the one for 60 points??


How did it get updated with 5 points? Did you submit for 189 visa or 190?
If it's for 189 visa then it must have been considered for 65 points (provided you updated it with additional information claiming 5 points). As there were only 48 seats left for 2613 occupation code, it seems all the seats were filled by candidates with 65+ score AND those who submitted EOI before 3rd May (apparently, as earlier we thought it was 5th May)... So cut off for 65 pointers for 2613 could be 3rd May. You are now in the queue for 3rd July EOI invite for 189. All the best. Cheers.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

goodtimes said:


> How did it get updated with 5 points? Did you submit for 189 visa or 190?
> If it's for 189 visa then it must have been considered for 65 points (provided you updated it with additional information claiming 5 points). As there were only 48 seats left for 2613 occupation code, it seems all the seats were filled by candidates with 65+ score AND those who submitted EOI before 3rd May (apparently, as earlier we thought it was 5th May)... So cut off for 65 pointers for 2613 could be 3rd May. You are now in the queue for 3rd July EOI invite for 189. All the best. Cheers.


Well, the cut-off for 189ers (2613) with 65 points is not even 01-May-2015. I had submitted on 01-May-2015 and am waiting. I am guessing that only 70+ folks go the invites on 8th May. And if there are any seats left, on 22-May-2015, it will be awarded to 70+ again. This means, all 2613 folks with 65 and below need to wait till July 2015. This is my opinion, ofcourse!


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Well, the cut-off for 189ers (2613) with 65 points is not even 01-May-2015. I had submitted on 01-May-2015 and am waiting. I am guessing that only 70+ folks go the invites on 8th May. And if there are any seats left, on 22-May-2015, it will be awarded to 70+ again. This means, all 2613 folks with 65 and below need to wait till July 2015. This is my opinion, ofcourse!


Yes, it was for 189. My work experience reached 5 yrs, hence the EOI auto updated to 65. No manual update..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Invites for following *Visa subclass* are sent on the midnight of 2nd and 4th FRIDAY of every month (Australia Time). So INDIA time would be previous Thursday @ 19:30 hrs, for this time of the year as Day Light Savings time is over.

* Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
* Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)

Whereas Invites for *Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa* are sent any time of the year based on quota for each State.

IF your EOI update hasn't changed your Total Points then IT won't change the EOI Date of Effect.




interstu said:


> hi guys, congrat to those who got invitation.
> 
> I am just wondering about the invitations each round. Is it the only day they will invite us or it can be varied? say few days before and after that cut off date? any suggestions will be appreciated, coz i just want to have a hope for monday as i have not received any invitation yet. I submited EOI on 23- April. I did edit it yesterday, hopefully the edition wont change the submission date.


----------



## interstu (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for prompt replies guys, now i have to pray for my invitation for next invitation round then ((


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

I submmited EOI on April 10th with 60 points (visa 189) but I did not get invitation yet. 
Does anyone know the cut-off date for code 2335 (mechanical, production and industrial engineering)?
I'm woried because some people that submmited on April 11th for different code got invited.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

got it guys.. submitted on 25th march...planning to file visa this month..


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

gpdl said:


> I submmited EOI on April 10th with 60 points (visa 189) but I did not get invitation yet.
> Does anyone know the cut-off date for code 2335 (mechanical, production and industrial engineering)?
> I'm woried because some people that submmited on April 11th for different code got invited.


Hi,

Weird..! Are you sure on the submission date ? Hope you didn't do via agent and it got delayed. Few other members had a similar experience.


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Weird..! Are you sure on the submission date ? Hope you didn't do via agent and it got delayed. Few other members had a similar experience.


Yes, I my agent submitted it for me and she is on vacation since Saturday.  I'll try to talk to someone tomorrow at the agency to understand what is going on!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

*Delay*



gpdl said:


> Yes, I my agent submitted it for me and she is on vacation since Saturday.  I'll try to talk to someone tomorrow at the agency to understand what is going on!:fingerscrossed:


I had the same issue awhile ago as I expected get invited on 28th April since my agent said she had submitted mine on 13th March, but when I haven't had the invite on 28th I had to dig deep to find out that she hasn't submitted it till 6th April. I guess yours could well be down to a similar issue.


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

UKSLAUS said:


> I had the same issue awhile ago as I expected get invited on 28th April since my agent said she had submitted mine on 13th March, but when I haven't had the invite on 28th I had to dig deep to find out that she hasn't submitted it till 6th April. I guess yours could well be down to a similar issue.


Thanks for sharing that UKSLAUS.

Problem solved! I contacted the agency and they found out that I had got invited on 8th May but the agent was on holiday and nobody knew it. I'm pissed and extremely happy at the same time!
Moving on and lodging the visa right now


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!



gpdl said:


> Thanks for sharing that UKSLAUS.
> 
> Problem solved! I contacted the agency and they found out that I had got invited on 8th May but the agent was on holiday and nobody knew it. I'm pissed and extremely happy at the same time!
> Moving on and lodging the visa right now


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol..Anyways Congrats 




gpdl said:


> Thanks for sharing that UKSLAUS.
> 
> Problem solved! I contacted the agency and they found out that I had got invited on 8th May but the agent was on holiday and nobody knew it. I'm pissed and extremely happy at the same time!
> Moving on and lodging the visa right now


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

gpdl said:


> Thanks for sharing that UKSLAUS.
> 
> Problem solved! I contacted the agency and they found out that I had got invited on 8th May but the agent was on holiday and nobody knew it. I'm pissed and extremely happy at the same time!
> Moving on and lodging the visa right now


Congrats bud.!


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

gpdl said:


> Yes, I my agent submitted it for me and she is on vacation since Saturday.  I'll try to talk to someone tomorrow at the agency to understand what is going on!:fingerscrossed:


Congrats Mate.! Wish you the very best


----------



## sepid (May 13, 2015)

maverick10 said:


> I have submitted mine on 14/4/15 with the same situation as yours....let hope we get invitation today..:fingerscrossed:


Hi you guys got invitation on 8th of May?


----------



## sukhvinder17 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI today, what are the chances that I might receive an invite by 22nd May. Also, how does one know about the slots i.e. 8th May, 22nd May etc.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

sukhvinder17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today, what are the chances that I might receive an invite by 22nd May. Also, how does one know about the slots i.e. 8th May, 22nd May etc.


Hi,

What is your occupation code? And how many points ?


----------



## sukhvinder17 (Nov 17, 2014)

261313 and 65 points


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello there!!!

Submitted EOI with 60 points in systems and network engineer. 
Will there be problem if I claim more points while lodging PR. 
This is because currently I have not claimed points for ielts. 

can someone help???


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

sukhvinder17 said:


> 261313 and 65 points



Hi,

I'm afraid you will have to wait until July 2015 to see if your occupation is back on the new list 2015-2016

On May8th all Software developers Occupation has reached is ceiling.

You can however apply for state sponsorship 190 VIC or NSW.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Hello there!!!
> 
> Submitted EOI with 60 points in systems and network engineer.
> Will there be problem if I claim more points while lodging PR.
> ...


Hi,

When did you submit your EOI? Did you receive your invite ?

There is no system to claim points when you lodge your application. Your points are automatically calculated when you submit your scores on EOI.

If you have a better score update your EOI with new scores and make sure your fill in the right transcript code.


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

I submitted it today. 

I was bit confused let me explain it in detail.

I am unable claiming points for my IELTS (L=8.5, R= 8.5, W=6.5, S= 8 ). Currently I have 60 points (Age:25, ACS+ve with 8 years experience so EXP: 15, Qualification: PhD so 20). My spouse ACS is +ve too and she is appearing in IELTS on 30th May and I am thinking to try again for IELTS.

Now say if I receive an invitation with current points and while lodging application if submit documents such as updated IELTS score or spouse points documents. 

Or lets put it in this if someone receives invitation on 65 or 60 points, and he did not mention spouse points in EOI, and his IELTS score was not enough to get the points but he showing his spouse points and updated score in visa application. 

This is very much possible in my case as one have 2 months to lodge application after invitation.

I hope its clear now, any suggestion?


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did you submit your EOI? Did you receive your invite ?
> 
> ...


I submitted it today.

I was bit confused let me explain it in detail.

I am unable claiming points for my IELTS (L=8.5, R= 8.5, W=6.5, S= 8 ). Currently I have 60 points (Age:25, ACS+ve with 8 years experience so EXP: 15, Qualification: PhD so 20). My spouse ACS is +ve too and she is appearing in IELTS on 30th May and I am thinking to try again for IELTS.

Now say if I receive an invitation with current points and while lodging application if submit documents such as updated IELTS score or spouse points documents.

Or lets put it in this if someone receives invitation on 65 or 60 points, and he did not mention spouse points in EOI, and his IELTS score was not enough to get the points but he showing his spouse points and updated score in visa application.

This is very much possible in my case as one have 2 months to lodge application after invitation.

I hope its clear now, any suggestions/comments?


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> I submitted it today.
> 
> I was bit confused let me explain it in detail.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Once you receive your invitation. Just apply mate. Why do you have to worry to add more points ? It makes no difference if you got a 60 and someone else got 80 points.

All these points only make a difference till you get an invite. Lets assume I have applied with 60 points over a month ago and you have applied on just 1 hour before the invitation round with 75 points. You would be invited and I would still be in Q.

Once we both have the invites it makes no difference. Try the PTE-A if you are planning to improve your score. I can see you have good scores on IELTS you would be able to improve your EOI with 70 points in just 2-3 days before the next invitation round. IELTS is a 0.5 Scam dont waste your time.


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

I am not sure ...but I think if you dont have IELTS 7 or equivalent for software related jobs then there might be a chances of Visa rejection..regarding state sponsorship, Vic or NSW have clearly specified that they need minimum of IELTS 7 for most of the high profiled jobs.

Like someone suggested try PTE and update the scores at the earliest.

Best wishes.

Afdal



ikrammd said:


> iajokhio said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted it today.
> ...


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

afdalky said:


> I am not sure ...but I think if you dont have IELTS 7 or equivalent for software related jobs then there might be a chances of Visa rejection..regarding state sponsorship, Vic or NSW have clearly specified that they need minimum of IELTS 7 for most of the high profiled jobs.
> 
> Like someone suggested try PTE and update the scores at the earliest.
> 
> ...


I assume your applying for 189. If its 190(State Sponsorship) please follow what Afdal advises you.


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

It's 189.


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the help. There is no option for PTE A in hyderabad sindh so I will have to stick to IELTS. Submitted EOI with 60 so two rounds before I have chance to increase points. Though there are very slim chances to receive invitation in next two rounds but there is no harm in trying. For the second round in June I hope to have 75 points.


----------



## net210 (May 15, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm afraid you will have to wait until July 2015 to see if your occupation is back on the new list 2015-2016
> 
> ...


Hi, just wondering, how did you know Software and Application developers 2613 reached its ceiling on 8th May? Do you know if Accountants 2211 reached their ceiling?

Thanks


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

net210 said:


> Hi, just wondering, how did you know Software and Application developers 2613 reached its ceiling on 8th May? Do you know if Accountants 2211 reached their ceiling?
> 
> Thanks


Every month approx 500 invites out of minimum 1000 are given to Developers & Accountants. You can have a look at the occupation ceiling from July 2015 and also few developers who have applied in march with 60 points are not invited and developers with 65 with EOI in May are also not. Didn't get to have a look at many accountants though. Also the usual backlog Q which moves only 10-12 days has moved 20 days (23rd March to 13th April-Assumption) based on few members who have EOI on 13 April with 60 points.

So based on logical/analytical sense we could say that these two professions have reached the ceiling. You would know for sure today or either maximum by monday as immi has announced a maintenance window on 18th.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> Thanks for the help. There is no option for PTE A in hyderabad sindh so I will have to stick to IELTS. Submitted EOI with 60 so two rounds before I have chance to increase points. Though there are very slim chances to receive invitation in next two rounds but there is no harm in trying. For the second round in June I hope to have 75 points.


You never know mate. Just submit your EOI with 60 points you can later update with more points if you. With 3 two popular occupations reaching the ceiling. Analysts,Developers and Accountants I can see the next popular one is 263111.

You maybe invited immediately you never know. Eg in Dec 2014 my friend had applied with 60 points just 10 hours before the invitation round and he got it. There was no Q. Just have a look at the immi website for Dec rounds and backlog.

Just go ahead and submit your EOI with 60 points.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Submitted my EOI on 15/05/2015 with 65 points.

Electronics Engineer
PTE: RLSW 87 90 90 90 90

I am onshore and my current visa is about to expire.
What are my chances of getting invited on 22nd May.


----------



## TIIIFFF (May 18, 2015)

Is anyone can find the report for 8/5 selection? I have submitted my EOI on 3/5 for auditor with 60 points.

just want to check how many left.....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have replied to you in another thread....


*REF:* *EOI submitted club*




TIIIFFF said:


> Is anyone can find the report for 8/5 selection? I have submitted my EOI on 3/5 for auditor with 60 points.
> 
> just want to check how many left.....


----------



## Jimuk (May 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I applied the EOI on 30/4/15 for General accountant with 65 points (my EOI submission details listed below), however, I haven't heard anything yet. Does it mean that I wasn't successful of being invited for the 8th May round? Do I need to do anything else to be considered for the 22nd May round EOI?

Many thanks
Jim


EOI ID: XXXXXXXXXXXX Client: XXXXXX Date submitted: 30/04/2015
View EOI
View points breakdown
•	EOI HomepageCorrespondence
Visa type description	Date of effect	Result	Action
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	30/04/2015	The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points	
Withdraw Suspend
Update EOI


EOI Status
Status: SUBMITTED


----------



## Jimuk (May 19, 2015)

Further to my last reply. Attached the screen shot. I would be grateful if anyone could help.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your EOI status is still "SUBMITTED" then you haven't been invited in 8th May Invitation Round.


EOI status is updated within 30 minutes as soon as the results are announced (IF there is any system lag time). IDEALLY it changes the very next minute.

MOST PROBABLY the *Occupation Ceiling for Accountants have been reached* during 8th May Invitation round (_awaiting official confirmation_).


So no further invitations for Accountants would be issued for this FY.


Now you would have to play the waiting game, until July 2015 quota is out. Then may be in first or second round of July your might receive invite (provided there aren't many 65 and 65+ pointers ahead of you at the time of invitation).


All The Best!!!




Jimuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied the EOI on 30/4/15 for General accountant with 65 points (my EOI submission details listed below), however, I haven't heard anything yet. Does it mean that I wasn't successful of being invited for the 8th May round? Do I need to do anything else to be considered for the 22nd May round EOI?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimuk (May 19, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Thanks for your reply. It's unfortunate that the ceiling has been reached so early. But what do you mean when the quote reached in July, there might be two more rounds. Would you mind to explain a little more in details? Do you mean there will be a new ceiling in July or something?

Thanks
Jim



Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your EOI status is still "SUBMITTED" then you haven't been invited in 8th May Invitation Round.
> 
> 
> EOI status is updated within 30 minutes as soon as the results are announced (IF there is any system lag time). IDEALLY it changes the very next minute.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As the Australian FY runs from 1st July to 30th June each year, every year in July 2015 NEW quota for that FY would set in.

i.e. THEN NEW ceiling would start from 1st July 2015 for NEW FY 1st July 2015 - 30th June 2016.


Looking at your Points score, you would be invited in either of the July 2015 invitation rounds (_provided there aren't many 65 and 65+ pointers ahead of you at the time of invitation_).


*SUBJECT to No MAJOR changes in the IMMI program.*







Jimuk said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It's unfortunate that the ceiling has been reached so early. But what do you mean when the quote reached in July, there might be two more rounds. Would you mind to explain a little more in details? Do you mean there will be a new ceiling in July or something?
> 
> ...


----------



## randomguy1 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Waiting for Grant Letter*

Hello All,

I've been offered a job in Sydney, date of joining is *29 June 2015*.

My process is as follows:

23 Apr 2015 ---> Offer Letter Received

06 May 2015 --> Medicals Done

15 May 2015 --> eVisa lodged by my company


By reading all the comments before and now, I feel I should be receiving the grant by the end of this week. Waiting for the email!

Please share your inputs


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you are referring to *Temporary Work (Skilled) (subclass 457)*

THEN

The processing time for it is 3 months.

*REF:* *Temporary Work Visa Processing Times*




randomguy1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been offered a job in Sydney, date of joining is *29 June 2015*.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys 

Can we submit multiple EOI's for different occupations?


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can we submit multiple EOI's for different occupations?


Hi Sumanth, I have a question.How can you submit EOI's for multiple occupations when your work experience can be assessed for single occupation ?I mean to say that if it's assessed as 261311 then you can't submit another EOI for 261313 or someother. Please let me know if I got your question wrong.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply deepak. 

my question was if any one got two assessments with two different occupations like me. Can they submit two EOI's ???? As Invitations for different occupations has differnt time frame !!


----------



## DeepakT (Dec 25, 2014)

sumanth1627 said:


> Thanks for the reply deepak.
> 
> my question was if any one got two assessments with two different occupations like me. Can they submit two EOI's ???? As Invitations for different occupations has differnt time frame !!


You can refer to the below link
https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/how-many-eois-can-i-submit.aspx


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

hey thanks again 

I dont know how i missed that FAQ


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

anybody got invitation from victoria for 190, how much time they usually take to invite after submitting EOI

-----------------------------------
*ACS applied :* 27 Feb
*ACS +ve:* 6 May
*PTE A :* 5 July R:81, W:81, L:76, S:66
*EOI :* 13/7 for Vic with 65 points


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

DeepakT said:


> You can refer to the below link
> https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/how-many-eois-can-i-submit.aspx


Yes you can


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

VIC doesn't INVITE you to apply for SS Nomination LIKE *NSW after you submit your EOI for NSW*. 


INSTEAD you have to separately apply for VIC SS Nomination (BEFORE/AFTER you submit your EOI for VIC).


*How to apply for Victorian nomination*



indergreat said:


> anybody got invitation from victoria for 190, how much time they usually take to invite after submitting EOI
> 
> -----------------------------------
> *ACS applied :* 27 Feb
> ...


----------



## Aimee31 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi. I have lodged my EOI on 9 April 2015 as an Accountant. Haven't received any invitation this 6th July 2015.


----------



## dd15 (Jul 29, 2015)

*EOI Application*

I have logged my EOI application on 8th april but still not received invitation. I got 60 points and I have applied under Software Engineer criteria.


----------



## happyakz (Jul 30, 2015)

*Computer Network and System Engineer*



ikrammd said:


> Hopefully will get it


Hi,

Need to know if i apply as computer network and systems engineer, how many points will i get for experience.

I am having experience of 7 years as voice network engineer(Cisco tac) and an electronics and communication engineering degree.


----------



## happyakz (Jul 30, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> count me in
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> ...



Hi,

May i know how many points an electronics and communications engineering degree holder having 7 years experience as voice network engineer(voip) can get


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

happyakz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need to know if i apply as computer network and systems engineer, how many points will i get for experience.
> 
> I am having experience of 7 years as voice network engineer(Cisco tac) and an electronics and communication engineering degree.


Firstly check if your current job responsibilities match those with the job responsibilities of Computer Network and Systems Engineer. If they are closely related only then you can apply for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

DeepakT said:


> Hi Sumanth, I have a question.How can you submit EOI's for multiple occupations when your work experience can be assessed for single occupation ?I mean to say that if it's assessed as 261311 then you can't submit another EOI for 261313 or someother. Please let me know if I got your question wrong.


Hi Deepak

As per your signature it took 5 months for your Invite, I have filed EOI for 261313 in July 2015 with same points as you, is it going to take same for me like 5-6 months or more for invitation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## UKSLAUS (Nov 10, 2014)

HI all,

wanted to thank you all for the support.

J


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Guys has anyone with 60 points received EOI after submitting in May?


----------

